# Basque Country | Euskal Herria | Photos



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Euskal Herria*​*Pays basque | País Vasco | Bascoat | Basque Country​*







*Euskal Herria* is the name for the territory that spans at both sides of the western Pyrenees and that is inhabited by the Basque people, one of the oldest nations in Europe. "Euskal Herria" is frequently translated as _Basque Country_, but the expression can also be translated as "Basque territory", "Basque homeland" or "Basque land", the latter two preferred when avoiding political connotations and referring exclusively to the cultural region inhabited by the Basque people.
















The term "_Euskal Herria_" appears for the first time on a manuscript from the year 1564 and since then it has been used to refer to the land inhabited by the Basque people, descendants of an Aquitanian tribe, the Vascones who, along with the Basque language, originated in modern day Navarre, and inhabited the region before the arrival of the Romans. The western regions were anciently inhabited by Celtic tribes - who were eventually absorbed by the Vascones, while the eastern regions (present-day France) were inhabited by other Aquitanian tribes. The exact original "Basque language territory" is inexact and has had several political configurations since the Roman arrival until present times, including the Duchy of Vasconia, or Wasconia (term which eventually evolved into Gascony), the Kingdom of Navarre and the Kingdom of Castile. 








In present-day, the Basque cultural homeland (known as _País Vasco_ in Spanish, _Pays basque_ in French and _Bascoat_ in Occitan) is administratively divided between the countries of Spain and France in:

- The _Autonomous Community of the Basque Country_ (compounded by the provinces of Bizkaia, Gipuzkoa and Araba/Álava), in *Spain*.
- The _Foral Community of Navarre_ (known just as Navarre or Nafarroa or Nafarroa Garaia (Higher Navarre)), in *Spain*.
- The _Pays basque_ or _Côte basque_ (compounded by the historical provinces or traditional provinces of Lapurdi, Nafarroa Beherea (or Lower Navarre) and Zuberoa/Xiberoa), part of the Pyrénées-Atlantiques department, in the Aquitaine region, in *France*.

*Now, the pictures!*

*The Old Tree of Gernika, Gernika (Bizkaia)*

L'arbre Vell de Gernika ("El árbol viejo de Gernika", "The Old Tree of Gernika") por Bilbopolit, en Flickr

*"Baserri", traditional farm architecture, Etxarri (Navarre)*

Valle de Larraun por caravinagre, en Flickr

*Basque architecture, Ainhoa (Lapurdi)*

Ainhoa por maruta26, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bera (Nafarroa/Navarre)*


Bera/Vera de Bidassoa, Navarre, Espagne. por byb64, en Flickr


Bera/Vera de Bidassoa, Navarre, Espagne. por byb64, en Flickr


Bera con cielo de tormenta. por no sabemos cómo llamarnos, en Flickr


Altzate, Bera por steve hards, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Sara/Sare (Lapurdi)*


Sare, France 30279 por hdes.copeland, en Flickr


Sare, France 30285 por hdes.copeland, en Flickr


Sare, France 30282 por hdes.copeland, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Hondarribia (Gipuzkoa)*


Hondarribia (3) por calafellvalo, en Flickr


Hondarribia (4) por calafellvalo, en Flickr


Hondarribia:alde zaharra por postaria, en Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

Great pictures! It's look likes an interesting mini country to discover.


----------



## Alhamar (Jun 22, 2011)

Fantastic land, with a strong character!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Agurra to the oldest people of Europe! Expecting more beautiful pictures! :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful and lovely images from the Basque Country....:cheers:


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

^^ Thanks for your comments.

*Reserve of the Biosphere Urdaibai - Province of Bizkaia*

aerea - urdaibai por iromanfotografia.com (Iñaki Román), en Flickr


Urdaibai Estuary por Aitor GarcÃ*a ViÃ±as - agvinas, en Flickr


Urdaibai por a.panico, en Flickr


Urdaibai Biosfera Erreserba por jesus Mari Uribe, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque landscape in Lapurdi*

Lapurdi por dynamosquito, en Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Unique people/culture with great food..:cheers1:..:eat:


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Church of Saint Jean Baptiste, Maule-Lextarre (eu) / Mauléon-Licharre (fr) - Region of Zuberoa/Xiberoa*

France, Pyrénées-Atlantiques, Mauléon-Licharre por jpazam, en Flickr

*General view of Maule-Lextarre (eu) / Mauléon-Licharre (fr) - Region of Zuberoa/Xiberoa*

Mauléon-Licharre por twiga_swala, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Donibane Garazi (eu) / Saint-Jean-Pied-de-Port (fr), historical capital city of the Lower Navarre - Region of Nafarroa Beherea*

Saint-Jean-Pied-de-Port por Rom1T, en Flickr










Camino de Santiago, San Juan Pie de Puerto by lugarlu at Panoramio

*Coat of arms of Navarre in the town hall*

San Juan de Pie de Puerto, Francia por Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr

*Cultural heritage*

France, Pyrénées-Atlantiques, Saint-Jean-Pied-de-Port por jpazam, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Overview of Guardia (eu) / Laguardia (es) and its vineyards, southern Basque Country - Region of Araba/Álava*

Laguardia ( Alava ) por KOBA TOURS, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Green landscape in Atxondo - Region of Bizkaia*

Algo de viento por Atxondo por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Fort of Maule-Lextarre (eu) / Mauléon-Licharre (fr) - Region of Zuberoa/Xiberoa *

CHATEAU-FORT DE MAULEON por Ikerzaleak, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Orhi (eu) / Pic d'Orhy (fr), Basque Pyrenees, natural border between Higher Navarre and Zuberoa*

Le pic d'Arlas et le pic d'Orhy por PhotoSophil, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Altzai-Altzabeheti-Zunharreta (eu) / Alçay-Alçabéhéty-Sunharette (fr) - Region of Zuberoa/Xiberoa*

Alçay-Alçabéhéty-Sunharette : "Alçabéhéty" por Vincent Poudampa, en Flickr


Alçay-Alçabéhéty-Sunharette : "Sunharette" por Vincent Poudampa, en Flickr


Alçabéhéty : "Elichegaray" por Vincent Poudampa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Tower of Etxaburu, Basque medieval architecture - Region of Bizkaia*

Etxaburu por Roberto AI (empordako aharia), en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Lanscape in Araba (eu) / Álava (es)*

Landscape with village por Ignacio Lizarraga, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Stone bridge in Puente la Reina (es) / Gares (eu) - Region of Navarre*

Puente la Reina (Navarra) por isiltasuna, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Delika - Province of Bizkaia*

Cerca del nacedero del río Nervión por Paulo Etxeberria, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Vizcaya Bridge, Portugalete, Greater Bilbao - Province of Bizkaia*

Puente Colgante por dayangchi, en Flickr

Puente Vizcaya, Bizkaiko zubia. por joxin, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Santa Grazi / Sainte-Engrâce - Province of Zuberoa/Xiberoa*

Sainte-Engrace. por abac077, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Larra Belagua, Pyrenees - Region of Navarre*

EBM-Atardecer-Larra-Belagua por EBMFOTO - Eduardo Blanco Mendizabal, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Zaldibia and the Txindoki mountain - Province of Gipuzkoa*


Our little Matterhorn por Casete, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Town of Donibane-Garazi / Saint-Jean-Pied-de-Port, ancient capital of the Lower Navarre - Province of Nafarroa Beherea (Lower Navarre)*

Donibane Garazi, Nafarroa por palazio, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Sanctuary of Aralarko Done Mikel / San Miguel de Aralar - Region of Navarre*


San Miguel de Aralar por Multimaniaco, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Haizearen orrazia / Peine del viento, Donostia/San Sebastián - Province of Gipuzkoa*

peine del viento por LUIS PERALTA, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Hondarribia - Province of Gipuzkoa*


Hondarribia por Felix Marin, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bidarte/Bidart - Province of Lapurdi*


Bidart Plage por thomas1020, en Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

La Concha bay from Mount Igeldo 20-09-2012 18-30-16 by Travels of Mark, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Gaztegulatxe - Province of Bizkaia*


Gaztelugatxe por elsurk, en Flickr


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

So beautiful - and the mountain setting is stunning.


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*The Table of the Three Kings, in the Pyrenees, is at 2.444 m., the highest point in Euskal Herria, and natural border between the region of Navarre, the community of Aragon (Spain) and Béarn (France)*

_The mountain is named in different languages, for the different cultures tha inhabit around it: Hiru Erregeen Mahaia (Basque), Iror Errege Maia (Roncal Basque), Mesa de los Tres Reyes (Spanish), Table des Trois Rois (French), Meseta d'os Tres Reis (Aragonese) and Tabla d'eths Tros Rouyes (gascon)_


MESA DE LOS TRES REYES por inahua, en Flickr


Hiru Errege_37 por Nere argazkiak, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Gamere/Camou - Province of Zuberoa/Xiberoa*

Camou-Cihigue : "Camou" por Vincent Poudampa, en Flickr


P7191337 por Basa Jauna, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Vírgen Blanca, Vitoria-Gasteiz - Province of Araba/Álava*


Virgen Blanca - Vitoria por Mamphoto, en Flickr


Plaza de la Virgen Blanca por la noche por imarigorta, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Landscape of Navarre - Region of Navarre*


txurregi eta gaztelu por arlegilak, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*"Aurrera" steam locomotive (still active), near Azpeitia - Province of Gipuzkoa*


La "Aurrera". por Water Series, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Oak of Gernika, Gernika - Province of Bizkaia*


El Árbol de Gernika por Aleksu, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Gardens of Arnago, Kanbo / Cambo-les-Bains - Province of Lapurdi*


Cambo-les-bains,Arnaga 01a por michael clarke stuff, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Irun - Province of Gipuzkoa*


Irún por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque countryside near Bidaxune/Bidache - Province of Nafarroa Beherea (Lower Navarre)*


Château de Gramont, Bidache, Pyrénées Atlantiques: vue du haut du donjon, sur le chemin de ronde por Marie-Hélène Cingal, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Abellaneda/Avellaneda - Province of Bizkaia*


Abellanedako Batzar-Etxea por Arrano, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Sanctuary of Arantzazu - Province of Gipuzkoa*


Arantzazu por ninaiznaizena, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Place de la liberté, Baiona/Bayonne - Province of Lapurdi*


Place de la Liberté, Bayonne por twiga_swala, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Folkloric festival in Lantz - Region of Navarre*


2011-03-07_Lantz-inauteria-JI-570 por dantzan, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bridge of Holtzarte - Province of Zuberoa/Xiberoa*


Holtzarte por Primo Studios, en Flickr


pasarela de holtzarte por garcaba2, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Lesaka - Region of Navarre*


LESAKA por JoaquimNB.cat, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Maule-Lextarre / Mauléon-Licharre, capital city of Zuberoa - Province of Zuberoa/Xiberoa*


Mauléon-Licharre por twiga_swala, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Zokoa/Socoa - Province of Lapurdi*


Sokoa, Francia por Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Zarautz - Province of Gipuzkoa*


Zarautz por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Beriain mountain (1.494 m) - Region of Navarre*


Beriain por Javi Diez Porras, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Guggenheim Bilbao Museum, Bilbao - Province of Bizkaia*


Guggenheim Bilbao al atardecer por A. Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Sunset in Anglet (French and Gascon Occitan) / Angelu (Basque) - Province of Lapurdi*


Anglet Sunset por BlackBear_31, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Kakueta - Province of Zuberoa/Xiberoa*


Garganta de Kakueta por Ame&Javi, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Tower of Mendoza - Province of Araba/Álava*


Mendoza_017 por ariel7515, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Chillida-Leku - Province of Gipuzkoa*


Chillida Leku por batixa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Mundaka - Province of Bizkaia*


Mundaka, Basque Country por Iker Merodio, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Renfe train unit in Legorreta - Province of Gipuzkoa*


O LA DE UN 130... por brz., en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ysios winehouse, Laguardia/Guardia, southwestern Basque Country - Province of Araba/Álava*


Bodegas Ysios por ramon_perez_terrassa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ustaritz/Ustaritze - Province of Lapurdi*


Ustaritz, France por Emmanuel Dyan, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bárdenas Reales (in Basque: Errege Bardeak) - Region of Navarre*


Bardenas Reales por Chin Chinau, en Flickr


Bardenas reales por Photo`s Time, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Larraine/Larrau - Province of Zuberoa/Xiberoa*


Châlet d'Iraty à Larrau au Pays basque -®CDT64-B.Labé® por Tourisme64, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ullibarri-Ganboa - Province of Araba/Álava*


Ullibarri-ganboa por eitbcom, en Flickr


Embalse_de_Ullibarri-Gamboa_03-2011_029 por ariel7515, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque rural landscape in Altzo - Province of Gipuzkoa*


Giro freskoa.. por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ospitalepea/L'Hôpital-Saint-Blaise - Province of Zuberoa/Xiberoa*


Hôpital-Saint-Blaise, Pyrénées Atlantiques por Marie-Hélène Cingal, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Artajona/Artaxoa and its wall - Region of Navarre*


Artajona / Artaxona por inaxiotejerina, en Flickr


El Cerco - Artajona por T. Saso, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Abanto-Zierbena - Province of Bizkaia*


Amanecer desde Punta Lucero, ABANTO-ZIERBENA, por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Adonia Cruiser in Pasaia - Province of Gipuzkoa*


El crucero ADONIA en Pasaia por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque architecture in Azkaine/Ascain - Province of Lapurdi*


Ascain / Azkaine, Pyrénées Atlantiques: belle maison labourdine por Marie-Hélène Cingal, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Salt pans in Añana - Province of Araba/Álava*


Salinas de Añana por Le Grimpeur, en Flickr


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

Lovely landscape and thread. Thanks fo sharing the wonders of your homeland. Bravo!

Zorionak irudiok bidaltzea!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful Basque Country, amazing landscape...:cheers:


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Agujas de Ansabere, marking the border between the region of Navarre and the community of Aragón (Spain)*


Agujas d'Ansabere por Edu.San., en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Coast of Gipuzkoa, Gipuzkoako kostaldea - Province of Gipuzkoa*


Gipuzkoako kostaldea por torozko, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Petilla de Aragón (Spanish) / Petilla Aragoi (Basque) / Petiella d'Aragón (Aragonese) - Region of Navarre*


Petilla de Aragón por lepompier, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Aiara Valley - Province of Araba/Álava*


Embalse de Maroño (Ayala) Alava por J.M. ALDAY DIEGO, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Aiara/Ayala - Province of Araba/Álava*

 Conjunto por UTOPIA_400, en Flickr


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Sopelana - Vizcaya*










*Algorta*


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Overview of Biarritz - Province of Lapurdi*


Biarritz por tysavi, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Cave of Arpea - Border between Navarre and Lower Navarre*


ARPEA por iraoLANAK, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Urkiola Natural Park - Province of Bizkaia*


Urkiola por [bastian.], en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Green fields in Ribabellosa - Province of Araba/Álava*


CIELO Y TIERRA por oskar35, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Tudela (in Basque: Tutera) and Ebro river, in the Navarrese Ribera - Region of Navarre*


Tudela (30) por calafellvalo, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque architecture in Gixune/Guiche - Province of Lapurdi*


Hountagneres-Guiche por Mariko 27, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Izaro Island - Province of Bizkaia*


La isla de Izaro desde el mar (Bizkaia) por corvo branco, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Urkulu mountain (1419 m), border between Navarre and Lower Navarre (Pyrenees)*


Urkulu por oxirondo, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Sancti Spiritus University, Oñati - Province of Gipuzkoa*
_Opened in 1540, it served as the first university of the Basque Country_


"Sancti Spiritus" Unibertsitatea / Universidad "Sancti Spiritus" por OÃ±atiko Turismo Bulegoa, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely images...:cheers2:


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Hendaia/Hendaye - Province of Lapurdi*


Vue aérienne d'Hendaye © Ph.Laplace por Tourisme64, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque architecture in Elizondo - Region of Navarre*


Elizondo , Navarra (6) por calafellvalo, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Udalaitz mountain (1117m) - Province of Gipuzkoa*


Udalaitz Alluitz-tik por Aitz, en Flickr


Udalaitz por lokuluska, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Marinda - Province of Araba/Álava*


far-west por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Valley of Karrantza - Province of Bizkaia*


Panoramicas desde El Suceso. por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Folkloric dances in Ituren-Zubieta - Region of Navarre*


Ituren-Zubieta Inauteriak 2009 OA 166 por dantzan, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bokale/Boucau in the Basque coast - Province of Lapurdi*


Port D'Albret, Bokale Zaharra por palazio, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Monastery of Leire - Region of Navarre*


Monasterio de Leyre (Navarra-España) por Oliventino, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Zumaia, in the Basque coast - Province of Gipuzkoa*


Zumaia por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Monastery in Ziortza-Bolibar - Province of Bizkaia*


Ziortzako monastegia por palazio, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Mitikile-Larrori-Mendibile - Province of Zuberoa/Xiberoa*


Moncayolle-Larrory-Mendibieu : "Larrory" por Vincent Poudampa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Lesaka - Region of Nafarroa/Navarre*


Lesaka. por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Sobrón (Lantaron) - Province of Araba/Álava*


Embalse de Sobrón por twiga_swala, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Forest of Oma - Province of Bizkaia*


El bosque pintado de Oma por *☆♥ terescopica ♥☆*, en Flickr


02 - Bosque de OMA -7392 por cachuco, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Urederra river, near its source - Region of Navarre*


Urederra por Xabier Olaizola, en Flickr


Urederra, Navarra por itrapiella, en Flickr


UREDERRA por Karla.S.Berridi, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Toloño mountains - Province of Araba/Álava*


Sierra de Toloño por FIDEL GARCIA, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Traditional northern Basque architecture in Ezpeleta/Espelette - Province of Lapurdi*


Espelette por Yohann Quintin, en Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Gebara (eu) / Guevara (es), Province of Araba (eu) / Alava (es)*


180 Guevara by ariel7515, on Flickr


Palacio Guevara y Pueblo 007 by ariel7515, on Flickr

*Guevara Palace*


Palacio Guevara y Pueblo 027 by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Aramaio (eu) / Aramayona (es) Valley, Province of Araba (eu) / Alava (es)


_IM000258 by ariel7515, on Flickr
*


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Bastida (eu) / Labastida (es), Province of Araba (eu) / Alava (es)*


_IM000004 by ariel7515, on Flickr


_IM000196 by ariel7515, on Flickr


_IM000206 by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Butroeko gaztelua (eu) / Castillo de Butron (es), Province of Bizkaia (eu) / Vizcaya (es)*


005 Castillo Butron - Vizcaya - ES by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Templo de Nuestra Señora de la Asunción, Tuesta, Province of Araba (eu) / Alava (es)*


Templo_Ntra_Sra_de_la_Asuncion_007 by ariel7515, on Flickr


Templo_Ntra_Sra_de_la_Asuncion_010 by ariel7515, on Flickr


Templo_Ntra_Sra_de_la_Asuncion_046 by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Tower-Palace of Varona / Casa-Torre de Varona, Villanañe, Province of Araba (eu) / Alava (es)*


Casa-Torre_de_Varona036 by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

Tnx for sharing those beautiful landscapes. Gracias por las fotos,son la hostia.


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Gulina - Region of Navarre*


gulina por arlegilak, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Water flowing in the Reservoir of Arriaran - Province of Gipuzkoa*


Pantano de Arriaran por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Coast of Lemoiz - Province of Bizkaia*


Costa de Lemoiz. por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Larra, Navarrese Pyrenees - Region of Navarre*


Larra por ClayRV-125, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Aqueduct of Noain - Region of Navarre*


LA SECA HISTORIA DEL AGUA ... por FotoXpasion, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Marqués de Riscal winehouse and hotel, Elciego/Eltziego - Province of Araba/Álava*


Marques de Riscal, Elciego—Exterior - Night View from Elciego por Luxury Collection Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Maskarada, Basque folkloric dance, Barkoxe/Barcus - Province of Zuberoa/Xiberoa*


Barkoxe Larraineko maskaradak 2010 OA 019 por dantzan, en Flickr


Barkoxe Larraineko maskaradak 2010 OA 086 por dantzan, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Views from Hernio mountain - Province of Gipuzkoa*


Bidegoian behelainopean Hernio menditik por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Town of Zugarramurdi - Region of Navarre*


Zugarramurdi, Navarra por Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Castle of Butron - Province of Bizkaia*









Author: Jonbalsera at Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basilica of Loiola/Loyola - Province of Gipuzkoa*









Author: Ermukoa at Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Gorbeia Natural Park / Parque Natural Gorbeia, Province of Araba (eu) / Alava (es)*


001 Parque Natural Gorbea - Alava - ES by ariel7515, on Flickr


008 Parque Natural Gorbea - Alava - ES by ariel7515, on Flickr


Gorbea_012 by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Petit train de La Rhune / Tren de cremallera de La Rhune, Province of Labourd (fr) / Labort (es)*


La_Rhune_058 by ariel7515, on Flickr


La_Rhune_027 by ariel7515, on Flickr


La_Rhune_024 by ariel7515, on Flickr


La_Rhune_042 by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Royal Palace of Olite / Palacio Real de Olite, Olite, Nafarroa (eu) / Navarra (es)*


Palacio_Real_Olite_024 by ariel7515, on Flickr


Palacio_Real_Olite_134 by ariel7515, on Flickr


Palacio_Real_Olite_082 by ariel7515, on Flickr


Palacio_Real_Olite_086 by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Isaba, Nafarroa (eu) / Navarra (es)*


Isaba_034 by ariel7515, on Flickr


Isaba_043 by ariel7515, on Flickr


Isaba_007 by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Roncal / Erronkari (eu), Nafarroa (eu) / Navarra (es)*


Roncal_017 by ariel7515, on Flickr


Roncal_036 by ariel7515, on Flickr


Roncal_034 by ariel7515, on Flickr


Roncal_015 by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*The Roncal Valley / Valle de Roncal, Nafarroa (eu) / Navarra (es)*


Valle_de_Roncal_017 by ariel7515, on Flickr


Valle_de_Roncal_016 by ariel7515, on Flickr


Valle_de_Roncal_018 by ariel7515, on Flickr


Valle_de_Roncal_022 by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Ochagavia / Otsagabia (eu), Nafarroa (eu) / Navarra (es)*


Ochagavia_025 by ariel7515, on Flickr


Ochagavia_003 by ariel7515, on Flickr


Ochagavia_035 by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

Your pictures are stunning, thanks for the contributions.


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm glad you like them, thanks!... It's my pleasure to contribute.


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Orhi (Pyrenees, 2017m) - Region of Navarre/Province of Zuberoa*


Mirando hacia el Orhi por gsaronni, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ainhoa - Province of Lapurdi*


Ainhoa, Francia por Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr


Ainhoa, Francia por Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice place


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Vitoria-Gasteiz at night (with Christmas lights), Province of Araba (eu) / Alava (es)*


052_Luces_de_Navidad_en_Vitoria_2012 by ariel7515, on Flickr


041_Luces_de_Navidad_en_Vitoria_2012 by ariel7515, on Flickr


034_Luces_de_Navidad_en_Vitoria_2012 by ariel7515, on Flickr


012_Luces_de_Navidad_en_Vitoria_2012 by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Salburua Natural Park (part of the city's green belt), Vitoria-Gasteiz (European Green Capital 2012), Province of Araba (eu) / Alava (es)*


009 - Parque de Salburua by ariel7515, on Flickr


010 - Parque de Salburua by ariel7515, on Flickr


011 - Parque de Salburua by ariel7515, on Flickr


016 - Parque de Salburua by ariel7515, on Flickr


019 - Parque de Salburua by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Autumn in Markina-Xemein - Province of Bizkaia*


otoño en markina por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Orbaizeta - Region of Navarre*


Orbaitzeta por Casas rurales en Navarra, en Flickr


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wonderful Euskadi ! Preciosas fotos.


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Portugalete and Getxo, Greater Bilbao area - Province of Bizkaia*


Nervión por pepebarambio, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*City Rivers I: Urumea*​*River Urumea at Donostia - Province of Gipuzkoa*


Rio Urumea por Turkinator, en Flickr









Source: Londonconstant (Flickr)


Río Urumea desde el puente María Cristina por Txeluis, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*City Rivers II: Arga​*
*River Arga at Iruña/Pamplona - Region of Navarre*


Vista del Rio Arga, Pamplona por Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr


Pamplona - Río Arga por Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr


Río Arga, Pamplona / Iruña por Cyn Raikkonen ~, en Flickr


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

Metred said:


> *Orbaizeta - Region of Navarre*
> 
> 
> Orbaitzeta por Casas rurales en Navarra, en Flickr


Awesome and beautiful...


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*City Rivers III: Aturri/Adour​*
*River Aturri/Adour at Baiona/Bayonne - Province of Lapurdi*


The River Adour - Bayonne, France por glazaro, en Flickr


Tout bayonne por brunobord, en Flickr


Le pont sur l'Adour Bayonne por andydelahunty, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*City Rivers IV: Errobi/Nive​*
*River Errobi/Nive at Baiona/Bayonne*


La Nive à Bayonne por ecololo, en Flickr


Quand les éléments se déchaînent!!! por mikax, en Flickr


Bayonne le pont du genie por tontonflingueur, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*City Rivers V: Ebro​*
*River Ebro at Tudela (in Basque: Tutera) - Region of Navarre*


río Ebro por Tudela por M. Martin Vicente, en Flickr


Tudela por Goyo Villar, en Flickr


Puente del Ebro en Tudela(Navarra) por aticof4a, en Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Plentzia (Plencia in Spanish), Province of Biscay / Bizkaia (eu) / Vizcaya (es)*


022_Plentzia by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*The fishing port of Armintza, Province of Biscay / Bizkaia (eu) / Vizcaya (es)*


046_Armintza by ariel7515, on Flickr


038_Armintza by ariel7515, on Flickr


049_Armintza by ariel7515, on Flickr


044_Armintza by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Bakio (eu) / Baquio (es), Province of Biscay / Bizkaia (eu) / Vizcaya (es)*


060_Bakio by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Bermeo, Province of Biscay / Bizkaia (eu) / Vizcaya (es)*


072_Bermeo by ariel7515, on Flickr


076_Bermeo by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Mundaka, Province of Biscay / Bizkaia (eu) / Vizcaya (es)*


079_Mundaka by ariel7515, on Flickr


080_Mundaka by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Castle at Maule-Lextarre/Mauléon-Licharre - Province of Zuberoa/Xiberoa*


DSC_1495 por digitalO, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque mountains from Berriz (Bizkaia)*


Berriz por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Nervión Water Fall / Salto del Nervión, Delika Canyon, Province of Araba (eu) / Alava (es)*


Salto_del_Nervion_095 by ariel7515, on Flickr


Salto_del_Nervion_027 by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Areso (Nafarroa/Navarre)*


areso por pablo feo, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great series of photos from the Basque Country....thanks. :cheers:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Metred said:


> areso por pablo feo, en Flickr


from Galizia, Cantabria, Asturias and Pais vasco probably the most beautiful landscaping in Spain those region are always green , not counting the clift on the coastal that is also amazing


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

^^

Thanks for your comments, I'm glad you liked them.


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Baiona/Bayonne (Lapurdi)*


La Nive, Bayonne por cristoff358, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Hendaia/Hendaye (Lapurdi)*


Hendaye Ville © Office de Tourisme de Hendaye por Terre et CÃ´te Basques, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Landscape of Xiberoa/Soule*


Soule les environs d'Alos © CDT64 por Tourisme64, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Arrangoitze/Arcangues (Lapurdi)*


Arcangues / Arrangoitze (64) por Marie-Hélène Cingal, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Jutsi/Juxue (Nafarroa Beherea/Lower Navarre)*


Juxue por Vincent Poudampa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Makea/Macaye (Lapurdi)*


Macaye 1 por -Belek-, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Gaintza (Gipuzkoa)*


Aralarpean.. por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Hernialde (Gipuzkoa)*


Hernialde por miguel cortes, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Monastery of Zenarruza, Ziortza (Biscay)*


Monasterio de Zenarruza - Ziortza por paula_gm, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Korres (Araba/Álava)*


Korres por Scott McLean, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ezpeize-Ündüreine (Xiberoa/Soule)*


Espès-Undurein : "L'Orée du Bois" por Vincent Poudampa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Donostia/San Sebastián (Gipuzkoa)*


Ondarreta por Txeluis, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Zaro/Çaro (Nafarroa Beherea)*


Çaro - the fronton (for pelote basque) por dominic_gourd, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Urdiñarbe/Ordiarp (Xiberoa/Soule)*









Ordiarp por Antho 64, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ligi/Licq (Xiberoa/Soule)*


Ligiko zübüa por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Getaria/Guéthary (Lapurdi)*


Guéthary vue depuis Bidart por langio, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ziburu/Ciboure*


Journée à Saint Jean de Luz et Ciboure le 20 Août 2011 por Limousin 33, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Urrunaga dam from Aiogain, Ubide (Araba/Álava)*


Urrunaga por Paulo Etxeberria, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Lekeitio (Bizkaia)*


Lekeitio por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Olite Castle (Nafarroa/Navarre)*


Olite por BermudezLievano, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Castle of Butron, Gatika (Bizkaia)*


Castillo de Butrón por universmon, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Castle of Maule-Lextarre/Mauléon-Licharre*


Le Fort de Mauléon por twiga_swala, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Maule-Lextarre/Mauléon-Licharre (Xiberoa/Soule)*


Mauléon-Licharre por twiga_swala, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous castle images....thanks @Metred. :cheers:


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Castle of Javier (Nafarroa/Navarre)*


Castillo Javier Navarra Hdr por M.A.R.R.O., en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Castle of Muñatones (Bizkaia)*









Castillo de Muñatones 3 por Petronor, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Tower of Mendoza (Araba/Álava)*


Mendoza_017 por ariel7515, en Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

wow, great castles!


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Mundaka (Bizkaia)*


Mundaka, Urdaibai por esti-, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Etxalar (Nafarroa/Navarre)*


Etxalar por yonmora, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Eugi, Esteribar (Nafarroa/Navarre)*


Eugi - Esteribar por A.M. Goñi, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

Hondarribia de Jaume BCN, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Irati Forest (Nafarroa/Navarre)*


Selva de Irati - Otoño 2011 por Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque rural landscape (Bizkaia)*


Anboto I por Txanoduna, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Baiona/Bayonne, capital of Lapurdi*


Bayonne por vlamnhuis, en Flickr


Bayonne por Zee Bee, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Garindaine/Garindein (Xiberoa/Soule)*


Garindein por Vincent Poudampa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Early autumn morning, Basque rural landscape (Araba/Álava)*


Alava 2011 por Patmm1, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

Basque flag por betta design, en Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

Les gorges d'*Holzarté * :


8019 par FantomaS !, sur Flickr


 8020 par FantomaS !, sur Flickr


 8021 par FantomaS !, sur Flickr​


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

félixlechat said:


> Les gorges d'*Holzarté * :
> 
> 
> 8019 par FantomaS !, sur Flickr
> ...


Wonderful pictures. I quoted them for them to be visible on the new page.


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Untzillatx mountain (Bizkaia)*


Untzillatx por Paulo Etxeberria, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Central Basque mountains (Bizkaia)*


Urkiolako mendiak por Paulo Etxeberria, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Little town seen from the Elgea mountains (Araba/Álava)*


Subida a Elgeamendi por AlavaVisiÃ³n 001, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Looking down from Hiru Erregeen Mahaia mountain (Nafarroa/Navarre)*


Goitik behera por iosebasque, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Rural landscape in the western Basque Country (Araba/Álava)*


Under the volcano por Ignacio Lizarraga, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Laguardia (Araba/Álava)*


Laguardia por Arabarra, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*A fishing town in the northwest, Plentzia (Bizkaia)*


De noche en Plentzia por raulgorta, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful Basque Country. :cheers:


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

La corniche between Hendaye & Soccoa :


7962 par FantomaS !, sur Flickr​


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Maule-Lextarre/Mauléon-Licharre (Xiberoa/Soule)*


Mauléon-Licharre : "Le Château Gaillard" por Vincent Poudampa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Donibane Garazi/Saint-Jean-Pied-de-Port (Nafarroa Beherea/Lower Navarre)*


Donibane Garazi, Nafarroa por palazio, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Donibane-Lohizune/Saint-Jean-de-Luz (Lapurdi)*


Donibane Lohizune por Gorka Bravo Photo, en Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- Biarritz :*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8753920659/​
8452 par FantomaS !, sur Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

NICE.


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Biarritz :*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8755945133/​
8470 par FantomaS !, sur Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Biarritz again :*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8756196753/​
8474 par FantomaS !, sur Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- St Jean de Luz :*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8751125030/​
8339 par FantomaS !, sur Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely St Jean de Luz. :cheers2:


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Donibane-Lohizune/Saint-Jean-de-Luz (Lapurdi)*


Saint-Jean-de-Luz por zaloette, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Baigorri/Baïgorry, Nafarra Beherea/Basse-Navarre*


Saint-Etienne de Baïgorry por Photopob, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*City hall of Anglet/Angelu, Lapurdi*


Anglet (64) la mairie et la fontaine. por Marie-Hélène Cingal, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*City hall of Villabona, Gipuzkoa*


Ayuntamiento por Wendigo_, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bilbao, Bizkaia*


Gran Vía por raulgorta, en Flickr


Gran Vía de Bilbao por agirregabiria, en Flickr


Gran Vía de Bilbao por agirregabiria, en Flickr


Plaza Federico Moyúa_Bilbao por Soledad Garcia Salas, en Flickr


IMG_4350 por Jordi Payà, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Donostia/San Sebastián, Gipuzkoa*


Donostia por Xabier Olaizola, en Flickr


Palacio de Miramar por _Andoni, en Flickr


Donostia.Puente de Zurriola por louis75018, en Flickr


Donostia-San Sebastian por julian-oa, en Flickr


Plaza de la Constitución por moacirdsp, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Vitoria-Gasteiz, Araba/Álava*


VITORIA GASTEIZ ! por photoelaine, en Flickr


Panoramica de Vitoria-Gasteiz por Arabarra, en Flickr









La Plaza de la Virgen Blanca en la tarde por Daniele Biffino, en Flickr


Parque de la florida. por Ritxy, en Flickr


Plaza del Ayuntamiento (Vitoria) por alaejano58, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Iruñea/Pamplona, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Jardines del Palacio de Navarra por JJmenendez, en Flickr


Plaza del Castillo por Pentaprisma, en Flickr


La Ciudadela, Pamplona por Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr


caidos por _Belenmarron_, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Baiona/Bayonne, Lapurdi*


Bayonne (64): l'hôtel de ville et le théâtre por Marie-Hélène Cingal, en Flickr


Bayonne, Basque Country por Iker Merodio, en Flickr


Bayonne, Basque Country por Iker Merodio, en Flickr


Baiona/Bayonne por Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Donibane Garazi/Saint-Jean-Pied-de-Port, Nafarroa Beherea/Basse Navarre*


Saint Jean Pied de Port por Emmanuel Dyan, en Flickr


Saint Jean Pied de Port por JJmenendez, en Flickr


Rue de Saint-Jean-Pied-de-Port au Pays basque©CDT64 por Tourisme64, en Flickr


Donibane Garazi, Nafarroa por palazio, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Maule-Lextarre/Mauléon-Licharre, Xiberoa/Soule*









Maule-Lextarre por altzo, en Flickr


Mauléon-Licharre (Pyrénées-Atlantiques) por sybarite48, en Flickr


Maule.. por eitbcom, en Flickr


Mauléon-Licharre : "Le Château Gaillard" por Vincent Poudampa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Etxarri/Etcharry, Xiberoa/Soule*


Etcharry por Vincent Poudampa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Biarritz, Lapurdi*


Biarritz @ Dusk por lambertwm, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Uztarroze/Ustárroz, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Uztárroz-Uztarroze por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Luzaide, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Luzaide por Klinne, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Azpeitia, Gipuzkoa*


HDR Convento de Olatz (Azpeitia) por JoseBarros, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Pasaia, Gipuzkoa*


Pasaia por ellegibo, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ruins of the Castle of Zabalate, Zambrana, Araba/Álava*


Zabalate ilunabarra por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- Biarritz :*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8756298119/​
8491 par Fantomas !, sur Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Varona Tower, Gaubea/Valdegovía, Araba/Álava*


El sol no hizo huelga en valdegovia por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Roman city of Andelos, Mendigorria, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Ciudad Romana de Andelos. Mendigorría (Navarra) por paula_gm, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Aurizberri, Erroibar. Nafarroa/Navarre*


Aurizberri - Erroibar por A.M. Goñi, en Flickr


Aurizberri - Erroibar por A.M. Goñi, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Idauze-Mendi/Idaux-Mendy, Xiberoa/Soule*


Idaux-Mendy : "Idaux" por Vincent Poudampa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Baigorri/Baïgorry, Nafarroa Beherea/Basse-Navarre*


Pont sur la Nive et château d'Etxauz, Saint-Etienne de Baïgorry, Basse-Navarre, Pays basque. por byb64, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Lapurdi*


Lapurdi - Recorrido por el Litoral por eduiturri, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Morga, Bizkaia*


Morga por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Zulueta Palace, Vitoria-Gasteiz, Araba/Álava*


Sol y Sombra por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Abaltzisketa, Gipuzkoa*


Abaltzisketa por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Aribe, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Aribe por Enllasez - Enric LLaó, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Armendaritze/Armendarits, Nafarroa Beherea/Basse-Navarre*


Armendarits por Vincent Poudampa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Getaria/Guéthary, Lapurdi*


Mairie et Fronton © Office de Tourisme de Guéthary por Terre et Côte Basques, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ermua, Bizkaia*









Frontón pintado, por Ayuntamiento de Ermua, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque folklore. Urruña/Urrugne, Lapurdi*









Urrugne - La Danse Basque, por Urrugne Tourisme, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque folklore, Beasain, Gipuzkoa*


Euskal dantzak / Danzas vascas por inazio2008, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque folklore, Ziburu/Ciboure, Lapurdi*


Fandango © Terre et Côte Basques por Terre et Côte Basques, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque folklore, Larraine/Larrau, Xiberoa/Soule*


Larraine Maskaradak 2010 3730 por dantzan, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Amoroto, Bizkaia*


Bizkaia - Amoroto por eduiturri, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Itsasondo, Gipuzkoa*


Itsasondo. por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Antoñana, Araba/Álava*


Antoñana (Araba) por Amaia eta Gotzon, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Lakuntza, Nafarroa/Navarre*









Lakunta (2), Navarra, por migacg, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Arüe/Aroue, Xiberoa/Soule*


Aroue-Ithorots-Olhaïby : "Elissatz" por Vincent Poudampa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Hiriberri, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Aezkoako Hiriberri - Aezkoa por A.M. Goñi, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Arantza, Nafarroa/Navarre*


ARANTZAKO HERRIA NAFARROA por cimarrin, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Zerain, Gipuzkoa*


La mañana por Zerain por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## DR VANLOO (Jan 15, 2013)

Beautiful pictures of Spain and France  One of the best coast .. no doubt! LOVE IT!
By the way, Navarra-Pamplona is not part of the Basque Country Region! It is a very very old Iberian Kingdom that now has its own Regional Government, also known as "Comunidad Autónoma" in Spain. And at some stages owned some parts of the Basqueland ... like the Port of Fuenterrabía for example. Being the millenial Basque Culture Based on explorers, navigators, sailors, fishermen, monks and sheperd ... it is very difficult to trace a map of what the Basque Lands are based on moving and nearly nomad Culture and Language. The city of Reno in the USA has the biggest Basque language Library in the world ... but that doesn't make it part of the Basque Country. Same for The old Kingdom of Navarra even if it is nearby and speak some different Basque language in some areas.
Great Basques to read about:
Andrés de Urdaneta y Cerain, Juan Sebastián Elcano, Ignacio de Loyola, Eduardo Chillida, Cristóbal Balenciaga, Luis Mariano etc and of course some of the best Chefs in the world  Viva el País Vasco! Love Spain!


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

^^

Thanks for your message! You are right in the sense that Navarre is not part of the Spanish autonomous community of the Basque Country, as it is a community of its own right (Foral Community of Navarre). However, this thread (as it is explained on the first post) is about the greater region of the Basque Country, a linguistic-cultural region, homeland of the Basque people, that comprises the Autonomous Community of Euskadi (provinces of Bizkaia, Gipuzkoa and Araba/Álava) and the Foral Community of Nafarroa/Navarra, both in Spain, and Iparralde (provinces of Lapurdi, Nafarroa Beherea and Xiberoa), in the Pyrénées-Atlantiques department of France. All together make Euskal Herria. 

Personally, in my posts, I only include Euskadi, Iparralde (French Pays basque) and the Basque-speaking regions of Navarre and those culturally related, excluding southern Navarre (everything south of Pamplona), as they do not think of themselves as Basque (nor does their architecture reflect the Basque style), and I'm not going to pretend they are.

If you have more doubts, please refer to the first post. Thanks!


----------



## DR VANLOO (Jan 15, 2013)

Eskerrik asko, Milesker, Gracias, et Merci  
Great pictures!
Thank you


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful, lovely images from Spain.....thanks Metred. :cheers:


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Albiztur, Gipuzkoa*


Babarrunaren eremua.. por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Otxandio, Bizkaia*


OTXANDIO por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Domintxaine/Domezain, Xiberoa/Soule*


La place de Domezain por Vincent Poudampa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Donapaleu/Saint-Palais, Nafarroa Beherea/Basse-Navarre*


Lo que el tiempo no borra por caminanteK, en Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.lemagazinedestoques.fr/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/pays-basque.jpg​


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Orreaga, Nafarroa/Navarre*


ORREAGA por ricardo180276, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Leaburu, Gipuzkoa*


Leaburu por miguel cortes, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bastida, Araba*


LaBastida por 1unamayu, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Donibane-Lohizune/Saint-Jean-de-Luz, Lapurdi*


Donibane Lohizune/Saint-Jean-de-Luz por Rudgr, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Abbadie/Abbadia Castle, Lapurdi*


Chateau D`abbadie por Iñaki Lopetegi, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bakaiku, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Algunas nubes por el Beriain por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Igantzi, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Igantzi village at sunset por Mimadeo, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Mugerre/Mouguerre, Lapurdi*


Mouguerre por mouloud64, en Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Plentzia, Vizcaya/Bizkaia.*


by ariel7515, on Fotki


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Bakio, Vizcaya/Bizkaia.*


by ariel7515, on Fotki


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Armintza, Vizcaya/Bizkaia.*


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Zugarramurdi, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Zugarramurdi por Susi Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Sunbilla, Nafarroa/Navarra*


Sunbilla 2011-01-30 por zotz82, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Alkiza, Gipuzkoa*









Alkiza por enasora, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Belauntza, Gipuzkoa*


Belauntza por miguel cortes, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Kanpezu/Campezo, Araba/Álava*


San Román de Campezo por Paulo Etxeberria, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Agurain/Salvatierra, Araba/Álava*


Alava - Salvatierra/Agurain por eduiturri, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Otsagabia, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Otsagabia por Rotten Teenager, en Flickr

Otsagabia por Iñaki Arrieta Baro, en Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Arbizu, Navarre.*


by ariel7515


by ariel7515


by ariel7515


by ariel7515


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Zeanuri in winter, Bizkaia*


landagutxi auzoa, zeanuri por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Church at Ezpeize/Espès, Xiberoa/Soule*


Iglesia de Ezpeize por Aleksu, en Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Bermeo, sub-region of Busturialdea, province of Vizcaya/Bizkaia/Biscay.*


by ariel7515


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Mundaka, province of Vizcaya/Bizkaia/Biscay.*


by ariel7515, on Fotki


by ariel7515, on Fotki


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Gernika-Lumo, province of Vizcaya/Bizkaia/Biscay.*


by ariel7515


by ariel7515


by ariel7515


by ariel7515


by ariel7515


by ariel7515


by ariel7515


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Antoñana, Campezo/Kanpezu municipality, Álava/Araba Province.*


by ariel7515, on Fotki


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Metred said:


> Belauntza por miguel cortes, en Flickr


amazing and beautiful picture, i like the fact that is always green even in winter


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Hendaia/Hendaye, Lapurdi*


Hendaye - Um beau matin d´été por mariag., en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Añana, Araba/Álava*


Gesaltza Añana - Salinas de Añana por txadonak, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Abaurrepea, Nafarroa/Navarra*


Abaurrepea - Aezkoa por A.M. Goñi, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Aduna, Gipuzkoa*


Aduna goizetik.. por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Opakua (mountain pass), Alava/Araba.*


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Balmaseda, Bizkaia*


Balmaseda por kiolosa / Cayo, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Urizaharra, Araba/Álava*


Peñacerrada- Urizaharra (1) por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Fontecha/Iturriestaria/Fontetxa, Alava/Araba.*



*Orgaz Tower.*



*Condestable Tower.*


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- Biarritz :*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8755038734/​

8449 par Fantomas_à_Bordeaux !, sur Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bilbao, Bizkaia*


Ría de Bilbao por Iñaki Mateos, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Barakaldo, Bizkaia*


Barakaldo entre la bruma por umarti , en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Pasaia, Gipuzkoa*


pasaia  por antonio-gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Errezil, Gipuzkoa*


Ayer en Ernio 1075 metros por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*The town of Elgeta, in Gipuzkoa*


ELGETA por eitbcom, en Flickr


Elgeta 2012 por eitbcom, en Flickr


Elgeta por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- Hendaye : *


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8750499700/​

8290 par Fantomas_à_Bordeaux !, sur Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Areatza, Bizkaia*


Bizkaia - Areatza por eduiturri, en Flickr


Bizkaia - Areatza por eduiturri, en Flickr


Bizkaia - Areatza por eduiturri, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Donibane Garazi/Saint-Jean-Pied-de-Port, Nafarroa Beherea/Basse Navarre*


Saint Jean Pied de Port por Emmanuel Dyan, en Flickr


Saint Jean Pied de Port por Emmanuel Dyan, en Flickr


Saint Jean Pied de Port por Vins64, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Atharratze-Sorholüze, Xiberoa/Soule*


Atharratze-Sorholüze, Zuberoa por Rhisiart Hincks >>> IPERNITY, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Urketa/Urcuit, Lapurdi*


Rives de l'Adour por JDAMI, en Flickr


Urcuit por Vincent Poudampa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Orbaizeta, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Navarra. Camino a Orbaizeta por fdecastrob -off-, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Guggenheim museum, Bilbao*


guggenheim bilbao&La Salve por arkaitz76, en Flickr


Musée Guggenheim de Bilbao : "Puppy" de Jeff Koons por Mhln, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Casa del Cordón, Vitoria-Gasteiz*


Boveda estrellada, Casa del Cordón por Kakeron, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*City Hall of Donostia/San Sebastián, Gipuzkoa*


Ayuntamiento (Donostia-San Sebastian) por Oliventino, en Flickr


Ayuntamiento de Donostia por dleiva, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Narros Palace, Gipuzkoa*


Piedras en la playa de Zarautz por eitbcom, en Flickr


Door of good Hope por Batikart, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Goizueta, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Goizueta por eitbcom, en Flickr


Goizueta por eitbcom, en Flickr


Goizueta por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ondarroa, Bizkaia*


Ondarroa por Ignacio Lizarraga, en Flickr









Ondarroa by Reyes del campo, at Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Asparrena, Araba/Álava*


Nieblas por Asparrena por eitbcom, en Flickr


Mucha nube en Asparrena por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Aiherra/Ayherre, Nafarroa Beherea/Basse-Navarre*









Village de Ayherre by Pays Nive-Adour-Ursuia (Pays basque), at Flickr









Château de Beltzuntze by Pays Nive-Adour-Ursuia (Pays basque), at Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Barrundia, Araba/Álava*


Muy nublado esta mañana por Aspuru (Barrundia) por eitbcom, en Flickr


Muy nublado esta mañana por Narvaxa (Barrundia) por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Villa Arnaga, Kanbo/Cambo-les-bains, Lapurdi*


La Villa Arnaga d'Edmond Rostand, à Cambo-les-Bains por Sites et Musées en Pays Basque, en Flickr


Villa Arnaga (Cambo-les-Bains) por johan.photographies, en Flickr


Villa Arnaga (Cambo-les-Bains) por johan.photographies, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Caves of Sare, Sara/Sare, Lapurdi*


Grottes de Sare por atreyu64, en Flickr


Grotte de Sare por Wanaku, en Flickr


Grottes de Sare ~ Pays Basque por opaline82, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque traditional graveyards*


Tombes basque à Ainhoa por nicodiz, en Flickr


Cimetière basque por boubajazz, en Flickr


Itxassou / Itsasu (64), le cimetière et, au fond, l'Artzamendi. por Marie-Hélène Cingal, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ullibarri-Gamboa, Araba/Álava*


Ullibarri Gamboa por Mimadeo, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Portugalete, Bizkaia*


Portugalete por Pedro Coelhas, en Flickr


Portugalete por Nina Neves, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bildoze-Onizepea, Xiberoa/Soule*


Viodos-Abense-de-Bas : "Abense-de-Bas" por Vincent Poudampa, en Flickr


Viodos-Abense-de-Bas : "Viodos" por Vincent Poudampa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Urepel, Nafarroa Beherea/Basse-Navarre*


Urepel por Orreaga, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Arratzu, Bizkaia*


Bizkaia - Arratzu por eduiturri, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Gipuzkoa from Aizkorri mountain*


Aizkorri por Turismo Gipuzkoa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Txakoli white wine winery in Getaria, Gipuzkoa*


Winery on the hill por Ignacio Lizarraga, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ataria wildlife observation center, Araba/Álava*


Ataria por aiol, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Donostia/San Sebastián, Gipuzkoa*


Catedral por AH! Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Vitoria-Gasteiz, Araba/Álava*


VITORIA-GASTEIZ por zuazo, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Elorrio, Bizkaia*


Elorrio por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*On the high passes, Xiberoa/Soule*


024 por Le plébéien bleu, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Arbaiun, Nafarroa/Navarra*


20121005-Foz de Arbaiun-002 por jabipm, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Urtubie, in Urruña/Urrugne, Lapurdi*


Urrugne / Urruña (Pyrénées Atlantiques): château d'Urtubie por Marie-Hélène Cingal, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Itxina, Bizkaia*









Itxina, Lexardi, Gorbeako Parke Naturala by orko at Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Elciego/Eltziego, Araba/Álava*


02 Hotel de las bodegas Marques de Riscal Elciego Álava Frank Gehry 18324 por javier1949, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Palace of Irurita, Nafarroa/Navarre*


IRURITA - Navarra. por canduela, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Organbidexka, Xiberoa/Soule*


Cayolar au col d'Organbidexka por Gamelashuk, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Valderejo natural park, Araba/Álava*


Parque Natural de Valderejo- Desfiladero del río Purón por paula_gm, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bilbao's City Hall, Bizkaia*


Ayuntamiento, Bilbao por Jordi Castellsague, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ezkaroze, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Ezcároz, Valle de Salazar, Navarra por Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr


----------



## Jonan (Feb 12, 2010)

Some pics of winter time in Alto Deba - Gipuzkoa









by Soraluzetarra









by Soraluzetarra









by Soraluzetarra









by Soraluzetarra


----------



## Jonan (Feb 12, 2010)

Some more pictures, this pics are of my hometown Bergara - Gipuzkoa, taken by me.

Sidewalk


















Santa Marina Church


















Night lights









Walking/Cycling line


















Palm tree


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Sara/Sare, Lapurdi*


Place Sare © VincentBauza-MonNuage-CDT64 por Terre et Côte Basques, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Biriatu/Biriatou, Lapurdi*


Vue Biriatou © Terre et Côte Basque por Terre et Côte Basques, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Arteaga, Bizkaia*


Castillo de Arteaga por kiolosa / Cayo, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Goiuri, Araba/Álava*


Álava - Cascada de Goiuri por elprimerpaso, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Azkoitia, Gipuzkoa*


Azkoitia por eitbcom, en Flickr


Azkoitia por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Amaiur, Nafarroa*


Amaiur por zubitarra, en Flickr


Amaiur por zubitarra, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Oñati, Gipuzkoa*


Oñati elurrarekin iluntzen por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Jonan (Feb 12, 2010)

Boulevard Donostia - San Sebastian


Boulevard nevado por Unai Martín, en Flickr


San Sebastian, Spain por gerard gilden, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ondarroa, Bizkaia*


Andra Mari eliza, Ondarroa por twiga_swala, en Flickr


Ondarroa por twiga_swala, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Oreitia, Araba/Álava*


Domingo de verano con nubes y claros por eitbcom, en Flickr


Casas de Oreitia por Basajaun, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque cross, Alegria-Dulantzi*


Alegria-Dulantzi por Torpe, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Seligeta castle, Ibargoiti*









Celigueta by gares_argazkiak, at Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Santa Cruz de Campezo (Santikurutze Kanpezu), Alava/Araba Province.*


by ariel7515


by ariel7515


by ariel7515


by ariel7515


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Oñati, Gipuzkoa*


Oñati por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Harpea, Nafarroa Beherea/Basse-Navarre*


Grotte d'Harpéa, Pays Basque por Vins64, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Atharratze/Tardets, Xiberoa/Soule*


Tardets por Claude Attard, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*View over Muskildi/Musculdy, Xiberoa/Soule*


Musculdy por Vincent Poudampa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Houses at Kokotia, Lapurdi*


Kokotia por Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Zierbena, Bizkaia*


Montaño Mendia por Aitor Agirregabiria, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Gorbeia mountain, Araba/Álava*


¡Buenos días! por Jabi Artaraz, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Zuraide/Souraïde*


Souraïde por montestier, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Mendionde-Lekorne, Lapurdi*


Mendionde: le château de Garro por fredpanassac, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Anhauze/Anhaux, Nafarroa Beherea/Basse-Navarre*









Village d'Anhaux Pays Basque by Tourisme Montagne Basque, at Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Pic d'Orhy (2017 m), natural border between Navarre and Soule/Xiberoa, Pyrenees*


Le pic d'Orhy por One_day_in_my_garden, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Oiartzun, Gipuzkoa*


Bajando Peñas de Aia por malomen, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Lesaka, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Lesaka por twiga_swala, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Central Basque mountains, Bizkaia*


Monte nevado por Jesus Castañeda del Moral, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bay of Biscay from Hendaia/Hendaye, Lapurdi*


Hendaye por RomainPhoto, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Loiola Sanctuary, Gipuzkoa*


Santuario de Loiola vistas por EuskadiTurismo, en Flickr


Santuario de Loyola 04 por Juan Ig. Llana, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Government of Bizkaia, Bilbao*


Fachada y puerta principal de la diputación Foral de Bizkaia en Bilbao por Iaski Ruiz de Azua +345,000 views, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Victoria Eugenia Theater, Donostia/San Sebastián*


Victoria Eugenia por DONOSTIA KULTURA, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque Pyrenees, seen from Xiberoa/Soule*


Euskal Auñamendiak / Basque pyrenees por Mendiakbide, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Otsagabia, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Otsagabia por christian&alicia, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Orthodox Church at Biarritz, Lapurdi*


Biarritz - Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa por Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Vitoria-Gasteiz, Araba/Álava*


Vitoria - Gasteiz (24) por calafellvalo, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Irati Forest, Nafarroa/Navarre*









Selva de Irati por kiketxo2, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bidarte/Bidart, Lapurdi*


Mur de Pelote basque à Bidart por psdg_vs, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Champ-Élysées Theater, Bilbao*


Teatro Campos Eliseos por MariPiliGarcia, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*City Hall, Donostia/San Sebastián*


Ayuntamiento de San Sebastián - Donostia, País Vasco. por Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*The chains of Navarre, Iruñea/Pamplona*


Palacio de Navarra, Pamplona por Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*San Mames Stadium, Bilbao*









Source: El Correo


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Iruñea/Pamplona, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Pamplona - Avenida Pío XII y Avenida Barañáin por Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Valderejo, Araba/Álava*


Parque Natural Valderejo por ekenitr, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Erromardie beach, Lapurdi*


San Juan de Luz - Playa de Erromardie por Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Government of Gipuzkoa, Donostia/San Sebastián*


Plaza Gipuzkoa por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Oak of Gernika, Bizkaia*


Arbol de Gernika desde la Casa de Juntas por julian-oa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Baiona/Bayonne, Lapurdi*


"Baiona im herbst" por Garuna bor-bor, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Tresponde/Trespuentes, Araba/Álava*


El puente de Trespuentes por robert hextall, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*View over the Estuary of Bilbao, in Bilbao*


ria de Bilbao por Khaemuast Neferu, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Angelu/Anglet, Lapurdi*


Anglet [HDR] por Shoyun, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bidaxune/Bidache, Nafarroa Beherea/Basse-Navarre*


Bidache por Oli-unterwegs, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ultzama, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Ultzama por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Donostia/San Sebastián, Gipuzkoa*


Playa de Ondarreta por Juanedc, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Delika, Araba/Álava*


Nacimiento del Nervión por Paulo Etxeberria, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Olhaibi/Olhaïby, Xiberoa/Soule*


Aroue-Ithorots-Olhaïby : "Elissatz" por Vincent Poudampa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Yamaguchi Park in Iruñea/Pamplona, Nafarroa/Navarre*









Parque de Yamaguchi, por Eduardo Goikia, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Armañon Natural Park, Bizkaia*


Parque Natural de Armañon por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Baiona/Bayonne, Lapurdi*


Bayonne, Basque Country por Iker Merodio, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Getaria, Gipuzkoa*


Getaria por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Atharratze/Tardets, Xiberoa/Soule*


ferme Ibart ? en contrebas de la chapelle de la Madeleine por abor1g, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Snow in Uztarroze, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Uztárroz-Uztarroze por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ullibarri-Gamboa, Araba/Álava*


Primavera - Ullíbarri Gamboa por PhotoBruno, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Transporter bridge over the Estuary of Bilbao, Bizkaia*


Puerta a la Ría al atardecer por borjagomez, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ziburu/Ciboure, Lapurdi*


En los vastos jardines sin aurora por caminanteK, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Artaiz, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Artaiz (Unciti, Navarra) por paula_gm, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Dawn over the roofs in Sestao, Bizkaia*


SESTAO por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Armentia Basilica, Vitoria-Gasteiz*


Basílica de San Prudencio de Armentia , Vitoria-Gasteiz por Perluti, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Biarritz, Lapurdi*


Biarritz, l'hôtel du palais se reflète sur le bord de la plage por Marie-Hélène Cingal, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Market by the river and San Anton Church, Bilbao*


mercado de la ribera, bilbao por ana belén @moleskana, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Oblata bridge, Iruñea/Pamplona*


Puente de las oblatas por esalinax, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

View of the church of San Bartolome in Amezketa, Guipúzcoa/Gipuzkoa:









Panoramio, photo by Uranzu


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Arantzazu sactuary, Gipuzkoa*


Santuario de Arantzazu, oñati por verfotos.org, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Erandio, Bizkaia*


Gasolinos de Erandio (Bizkaia) por santiastrabu, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Lumbier, Nafarroa/Navarre*









Foz Lumbier by Fermin Rosas Vilar, at Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*La Verna, Xiberoa/Soule*


20130916-IMG_1385 por 4.4.2, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Castle of Camou, Nafarroa Beherea/Basse-Navarre*


Camou, hameau de Aïcirits-Camou-Suhast / Aiziritze-Gamue-Zohazti, Pyrénées Atlantiques: le château sur une motte féodale por Marie-Hélène Cingal, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Vitoria-Gasteiz, Araba/Álava*


3321-QUINTAS por Diputacion Foral de Alava/ Foru Aldundia, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Getxo, Bizkaia*


Punta Galea por aherrero, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Donostia/San Sebastián, Gipuzkoa*


Donostia por Yon Garin  Fotógrafo · Argazkilaria, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Azkaine/Ascain, Lapurdi*


Ascain / Azkaine: l'église et au fond la mairie à côté d'une maison labourdine typique (série de photos dédiées à mon ami flickérien et argentin, Pipo Gauchito) por Marie-Hélène Cingal, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Auritz, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Burguete por cgeourjon, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Elciego/Eltziego, Araba/Álava*


De vendimias y solaces por fallrod, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Begoña Basilica, Bilbao*


Basílica de Begoña (Bilbao) por Lui G. Marín - www.luimalaga.com, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Irati Forest, Nafarroa Beherea/Basse-Navarre*


Col d'Iraty , Pays Basque por e.v.r.i.e.l, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Zumaia, Gipuzkoa*


ZUMAIA por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Urrunaga, Araba/Álava*


Urrunaga por Paulo Etxeberria, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Iberdrola Tower, Bilbao*


Torre Iberdrola por Belerofonte3000, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Valleys in Xiberoa/Soule*


Vue sur la Madeleine por otsoule, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Alkiza, Gipuzkoa*


Alkiza - Gipuzkoa por Ana Elorza, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Elizondo, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Elizondo - Pueblo por f0ff0, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Vitoria-Gasteiz, Araba/Álava*


Plaza del Machete del casco viejo de Vitoria-Gasteiz durante la hora azul por Iaski Ruiz de Azua +420,000 views, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Arrieta, Bizkaia*


Bizkaia - Arrieta por eduiturri, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Torres Isozaki, Bilbao, Vizcaya/Bizkaia:









Flickr, photo by David Grijalba


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Church of San Anton, Bilbao, Vizcaya/Bizkaia:









Flickr, photo by David Grijalba


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Estella/Lizarra, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Estella/Lizarra por magenri, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*River Aturri/Adour, Lapurdi*


Rives de l'Adour por JDAMI, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Izpura/Ispoure, Nafarroa Beherea/Basse-Navarre*


Ispoure por Vincent Poudampa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Biarritz, Lapurdi*


Biarritz, Vieux Port. por Jérôme Cousin, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Gaztelugatxe, Bizkaia*


Gaztelugatxe por Eleder JH, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Endless green, Araba/Álava*


Grace por Ignacio Lizarraga, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Donibane Garazi/Saint-Jean-Pied-de-Port, Nafarroa Beherea/Basse-Navarre*


Saint-Jean Pied de Port la rue de la citadelle 02 ©CDT64 por Tourisme64, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Autumn arrives to Gipuzkoa, in the background Larrunarri mountain*


Otoño en Txindoki por urtaroak, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Autumn in the Izki Forest, largest natural forest of Pyrinean oak in Europe, Araba/Álava*


parque natural de izki (Alava) por zuazo, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Harvest time in Pipaon, Araba/Álava*


la siega en Pipaón por Daniel Movil, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bizkarreta, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Viscarret - Camino de Santiago por Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ameskoa, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Ameskoa por Joxefe Diaz de Tuesta, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Lezama Legizamon Palace, Getxo, Bizkaia*


Palacio Lezama-Leguizamon por zlaping, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Iruñea/Pamplona, ancient capital city of Nafarroa/Navarre*


Plaza del Castillo por Pentaprisma, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bilbao, capital city of Bizkaia*


Bilbao de noche por Manutg, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Maule-Lextarre/Mauléon-Licharre, capital city of Xiberoa/Soule*


Maule.. por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Donostia/San Sebastián, capital city of Gipuzkoa*


San Sebastián/Donostia por JuanTopo, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Donibane Garazi/Saint-Jean-Pied-de-Port, capital city of Nafarroa Beherea/Basse-Navarre*


Saint Jean Pied de Port por notafalerni, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Vitoria-Gasteiz, capital city of Araba/Álava*


Vitoria, Virgen Blanca. por Corto-Maltes, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Baiona/Bayonne, capital city of Lapurdi*


Bayonne, Fête de Bayonne por LostNCheeseland, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque Country || Euskal Herria | Pays basque | País Vasco | País Basc*


ikurrina por Maky Morsa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Aizkorri, Gipuzkoa*


Urbia eta Aizkorri Enaitzetik por Joxefe Diaz de Tuesta, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Baztan Valley, Nafarroa/Navarre*


BAZTAN por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Gaztelugatxe, Bizkaia*


San Juan de Gaztelugatxe. por bermons, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Cromlech at Mendiluze, Araba/Álava*


Nocturnas de Sorginetxe y cromlech de Mendiluze por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Undurraga, Bizkaia*


Undurraga a finales de otoño por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Villa Arnaga, Kanbo/Cambo-les-Bains, Lapurdi*


2013-08-06 por Giåm, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ehujarre canyon, Xiberoa/Soule*


Les Gorges d'Ehujarre por stephanemartin, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Hondarribia, Gipuzkoa*


Hondarribia, Guipuzkoa por Gaizka Portillo, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Salburua, Araba/Álava*


fauna de salburua por Sergio Nevado, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ibarrangelu, Urdaibai, Bizkaia*


Mirando el parque de Urdaibai por Casa Rural País Vasco, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Baigorri/Baïgorry, Nafarra Beherea/Basse-Navarre*


Saint-Étienne-de-Baïgorry 1 por kinsarvik, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Gendulain, Nafarroa/Navarre*


GENDULAIN-2-03 por ikimilikili-klik, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*High pass of Larrau, Xiberoa/Soule*


Puerto de Larrau por jaecheve, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ainhoa, Lapurdi*


Ainhoa por twiga_swala, en Flickr


----------



## EU-Europa (Oct 2, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Atharratze/Tardets, Xiberoa/Soule*


Tardets-Sorholus por risotto al caviale, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Meñakoz, Bizkaia*


Meñakoz por kankel7, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Alavese flatlands, Araba/Álava*


LLanada alavesa por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Aralar, in the Highlands of Gipuzkoa*


Aralar por Aitor Uranga, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ariztokia, Aezkoa Valley, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Ariztokia, vista de Aribe por Carlos Aragón Cisneros, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Hazparne/Hasparren, Lapurdi*


Couché de soleil sur Hasparren por johan.photographies, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Makatzgain, Araba/Álava*


Makatzgain por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Miramar Palace, Donostia/San Sebastián*


Palacio de Miramar por _Andoni, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Abbadia Castle, Lapurdi*









Château d'Abbadia - Hendaye, by Valérie, at Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Arteaga Castle, Bizkaia*


Castillo de Arteaga 002 por Solla Fotógrafo, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Nervion waterfall, Araba/Álava*


Salto del Nervión 1 por raullopezch, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*View from Arranomendi, the "mountain of eagles", Lapurdi*


drapeau sur mondarrain por P.Buffetaud, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Portugalete from Getxo, Bizkaia*


Getxo por Pollodeatapuerca, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Azkoaga, Aramaio Valley, Araba/Álava*


AZKOAGA - ANBOTO por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Izarraitz, Gipuzkoa*


Sañu eta Izarraitz por Paulo Etxeberria, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Eguren Ugarte winery, Guardia, Araba/Álava*


LAGUARDIA (Paisaje veraniego entre viñedos) por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Tolosa and River Oria, Gipuzkoa*


Tolosa (Gipuzkoa) por Amaia eta Gotzon, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Getaria, Gipuzkoa*


Getaria esta tarde por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Lauburu, the Basque cross*


Sin título por aka JZR, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Houses in Zugarramurdi, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Zugarramurdi, Navarra por Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Playing Basque pelota in Ziburu/Ciboure, Lapurdi*


Chistera Ciboure © Terre et Côte Basques por Terre et Côte Basques, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Traditional Basque dances in Hendaia/Hendaye, Lapurdi*


Danses Basques © Office de Tourisme de Hendaye por Terre et Côte Basques, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Traditional maskarada dance in Barkoxe/Barcus, Xiberoa/Soule*


Barkoxeko Maskaradak Barkoxen 2009 591 por dantzan, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Rainbow over Labaien, Nafarroa/Navarre*


ORTZADARRA por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Izki natural park, Araba/Álava*


parque natural de izki (Alava) por zuazo, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Mundaka, Bizkaia*


June por Ignacio Lizarraga, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ibarrangelu, Urdaibai, Bizkaia*


Ibarrangelu, Urdaibai por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*River Deba, Gipuzkoa*


Deba Ibaia por M-Jon, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bastida/La Bastide, Nafarroa Beherea/Basse-Navarre*


La Bastide-Clairence por JDAMI, en Flickr


La Bastide-Clairence por jipolo, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Igoroin cliff, Erroitegi, Araba/Álava*


Barranco de Igoroin por Alfredo.Ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*San Anton reservoir, Lesaka, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Otoño en la reserva de San Anton, Lesaka, Navarra por verfotos.org, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Begoña Basilica, Bilbao*


basilica de Begoña. Bilbao por KIROV_BILBAO, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Baserri, a traditional Basque farm house. Otxandio, Bizkaia*


101/366 · Comiendo en el Korrostondo por Iñaki Pérez fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Table of the Three Kings, easternmost point of the Basque Country. Nafarroa/Navarre*


Hiru Erregeen Mahaia / Mesa de los Tres Reyes (Agosto, 2011) por Saioa Baleztena, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Zalama mountain, westernmost point of the Basque Country. Bizkaia*


P2039591 por kolitxa1, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Uribitarte, Bilbao*


Campo Volantín - Uribitarte por jivarona, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Library at the Cristina Enea Park, Donostia/San Sebastián*


Biblioteca Cristina Enea por The_Pretender, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Walls of Guardia, the last watch at the southern frontier. Araba/Álava*


Murallas del Casco Viejo de La guardia por sapiensbostonianus, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Lehuntze/Lahonce, by the Aturri/Adour, Lapurdi*


Lahonce, bord d'Adour, coucher de soleil..... (64) por Jénorme, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Aurizberri, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Aurizberri nevado por Gil Cid de Diego, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Dima, Bizkaia*


Dima por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Itziar, Gipuzkoa*


Zakoneta por Amaia eta Gotzon, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Otsagabia, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Otsagabia por FERMIN AHECHU ALBENIZ, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Santa-Grazi/Sainte Engrâce, Xiberoa/Soule*


Ste Engrâce, Haute Soule, Pays basque por byb64, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Cliffs in the Basque coast. Bizkaia*


Basque Coast por Cartas para Elisa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Goiuri, Araba/Álava*


Álava - Cascada de Goiuri por elprimerpaso, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Parade in Iruñea/Pamplona, Nafarroa/Navarre*









Pamplona-Iruñea, by Agustin


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Baiona/Bayonne, Lapurdi*


Basque Country, Bayonne por Mytinerary, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Durango, Bizkaia*


Vista desde el balcón V_Durango por Jon Izurza, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Colorful balconies in Hondarribia, Gipuzkoa*


azul rojo verde por Joan Pau Inarejos, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Baztan, Nafarroa/Navarre*


JAUREGIA con vacas. Turismo Verde por Jauregia Agroturismo, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Surfing. Donibane-Lohizune/Saint-Jean-de-Luz. Lapurdi*


Surfeurs © Terre et Côte Basques por Terre et Côte Basques, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Vitoria-Gasteiz under the snow*


Vitoria, Snow 2013 por Josetxu Silgo, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Christmas in Bilbao*


Postal navidad Bilbao por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Garralda, Nafarroa/Navarre*


NEVADA COPIOSA EN EL PIRINEO II por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Anboto mountain, Bizkaia*


Anboto Intxortatik por fakafaka, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Gorbeia, Araba/Álava*


gorbea por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Guardia/Laguardia, Araba/Álava*


Laguardia, Rioja Alavesa por prgrisleyco, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Gorbeia natural park, Bizkaia*









Gorbeia (Bizkaia) by Alfredo Ruiz de Gordejuela, at Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Sunset at Donostia/San Sebastián, Gipuzkoa*


Anochecer en la playa de la Zurriola en Donostia, Gipuzkoa por verfotos.org, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Etxalar, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Etxalar (Navarre): l'église Nuestra Señora de la Asunción por Marie-Hélène Cingal, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Hernialde under the snow. Gipuzkoa*


Hernialde por miguel cortes, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Stream in the Aizkorri mountain. Gipuzkoa*


Asteburuan Aizkorrin por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Axpe, Busturia. Bizkaia*


Axpe (Busturia) por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Turtzioz, Bizkaia*


Turtzioz 20110709 por jkarteaga, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Urkulu reservoir, Aretxabaleta, Gipuzkoa*


view of Urkulu reservoir in Gipuzkoa, Basque Country por Mimadeo, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Northwestern Araba*


Orotik. por jongoikoh, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Altzate, Bera. Nafarroa/Navarre*


Altzate  por etxega, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Biriatu/Biriatou, Lapurdi*


Vue Biriatou © Terre et Côte Basque por Terre et Côte Basques, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Muskiz, Bizkaia*


Muskiz por Kepa_photo, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Azkarate/Ascarat, Nafarroa Beherea/Basse-Navarre*


Pars, surtout ne te retourne pas... por Marcello_14, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Itziar, Gipuzkoa*


ITZIAR por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bilbao at night*


Bilbao de noche, la Ría y la torre iberdrola por Khaemuast Neferu, en Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank *Metred*. Beautiful region, the Basques have something to be proud of.

*San-Sebastian*










http://senseofspain.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/san-sebastian-ayuntmiento.jpg


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Gesaltza Añana/Salinas de Añana, Araba/Álava*

^^

Thank you, Zig_Zag.


340/365 Salinas de Añana por Juan R. Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bakaiku, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Preciosa mañana por Bakaiku por eitbcom, en Flickr


Nubes por Bakaiku por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Holzarte and the gorges of Kakuetta, Xiberoa/Soule*


Holzarte footbridge por juliendiotworldtour, en Flickr


Gorges de Kakuetta por seven.bowix, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Salburua, Araba/Álava*









Ciervo en Salburua, by Angel Valencia Sánchez, at Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Eugi, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Eugi por kikolb, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Tolosa, Gipuzkoa*


Tolosa por eitbcom, en Flickr


Tolosa Gauez por GabrieleGu, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Amabizkar, Bizkaia*


Amabizkar por Paulo Etxeberria, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ainhoa, Lapurdi*


Ainhoa: la mairie dans la rue principale de cette bastide por Marie-Hélène Cingal, en Flickr


Ainhoa por Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Walled city of Hondarribia, Gipuzkoa*


Hondarribia, muralla. por cesarneus, en Flickr


Murallas de Hondarribia por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bidaxune/Bidache, Nafarroa Beherea/Basse-Navarre*


Bidache por Vincent Poudampa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Castle of Maule/Mauléon, Xiberoa/Soule*


Chateau Fort - Le pas de tir por digitalO, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Baiona/Bayonne at night, Lapurdi*


IMG_9466 por lockx3r, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Laga Beach, Bizkaia*


Playa preciosa por Fernando Cuenca Romero, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Getaria, Gipuzkoa*


Getaria (Gipuzkoa) por Amaia eta Gotzon, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Inner Gipuzkoa*


Triángelua.. por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Biscayan coast (Bakio, Bizkaia)*


BAKIO BASQUE COUNTRY por Asi75er, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Santa Ana Gate, Durango, Bizkaia*


Puerta de Durango por Iñigo Escalante, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Saint Mary "the Old" Hermitage, Zumarraga. Gipuzkoa*


La Antigua por eitbcom, en Flickr


013 La Antigua por alvaropalacios74, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Anboto mountain, Bizkaia*


Anboto por arkaitz76, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ospitalepea/L'Hôpital-Saint-Blaise, Xiberoa/Soule*


Église de L'Hôpital-Saint-Blaise por Photopob, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ronda, Iruñea/Pamplona. Nafarroa/Navarre*


Paseo de Ronda por Ion Maran, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Watching the waves, Donostia. Gipuzkoa*


Olas por txente2010, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ikurriña*

*800 posts!*


Bidart: Basque flag por sardinista, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Lokiz, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Metauten por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Sunny day in Armentia, Araba/Álava*


Dia de claros y alguna nube a primera hora. por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Gixune/Guiche, Lapurdi*


Gixune (erronkarako) por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*The mighty entrance of the Butroe castle, Bizkaia*


castillo de butron por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*View from Ahüzki, in the highlands of Xiberoa/Soule*


AHÜZKI LEPOTIK IKUSPEGI ZORAGARRIA por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Iruñea/Pamplona, Nafarroa/Navarre*


PAMPLONA / IRUÑA por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Durango, Bizkaia*


Durango 2013 por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Cliffs near Zumaia, Gipuzkoa*


Zumaia por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Gesaltza Añana/Salinas de Añana, Araba/Álava*


SALINAS DE AÑANA por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bridges over the river Errobi/Nive, Baiona/Bayonne, Lapurdi*


Errobi Ibaia. por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Donibane Garazi/Saint-Jean-Pied-de-Port (Nafarroa Beherea/Basse-Navarre)*


DSC_0465 por palazio, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Barrika beach, Bizkaia*


Playas para el reto por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Typical Gipuzkoan landscape. Gipuzkoa*


Sakana por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Guardia/Laguardia, Araba/Álava*


ARABA ERRIOXA por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Donostia-San Sebastián from the air, Gipuzkoa*


Bahía de La Concha desde el aire por ivangaztelu, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Vitoria-Gasteiz, Araba/Álava*


Vitoria-Gasteiz Capital verde Europea por californio puro, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Guggenheim Museum, Abandoibarra, Bilbao*


Museo Guggenheim, Bilbao/Bilbo por Chodaboy, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Baiona/Bayonne, Lapurdi*


Les maisons à colombage du front de Nive à Bayonne por caminanteK, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Iruñea/Pamplona, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Pamplona, colori di Navarra por forastico, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ikurrina waving in Lekeitio*


Azaroak 20 Lekeition por Arrano, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bortziriak, Nafarroa/Navarre*


2010 10 31_4725 por Nere argazkiak, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ainhoa, Lapurdi*


Ainhoa por twiga_swala, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Berastegi, Gipuzkoa*


BERASTEGI AIRETIK por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Arrieta, Bizkaia*


Bizkaia - Arrieta por eduiturri, en Flickr


Bizkaia - Arrieta por eduiturri, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Fields of Álava near Armiñón: 









Flickr, photo by Miguel Cortés


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bastida-Arberoa/La Bastide-Clairence, Nafarroa Beherea/Basse-Navarre*


La Bastide-Clairence por JDAMI, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Txingudi bay. Lapurdi (right), Gipuzkoa (left)*


BAHIA DE TXINGUDI por Gerardo García González, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Stone bridge in Gares. Nafarroa/Navarre*


Puente la Reina. Camino de Santiago por aherrero, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Urkiola under the snow*


Urkiola 2014 por Jabi Artaraz, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Egiraz, Araba/Álava*









Egiraz, Araba (Basque Country) by Txemi Lopez, at Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*San Roque hermitage, Bizkaia*


Pagasarri (012) por c_o_r, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Port of Zumaia, Gipuzkoa*


Sortie du port de Zumaïa[explore 313 du 27/3/2012] por Vins 64, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Balerdi mountain, Nafarroa/Navarre*


Balerdi por inaxiotejerina, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Beltzuntze castle, Aiherra/Ayherre*









Beltzuntzeko gaztelua, Aiherra by Pays basque, at Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Arratia valley from Ganekogorta mountain, Bizkaia*


Embalse de Zollo por TopFotografer, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Getaria, Gipuzkoa*


Getaria por .Robert., en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Artaxoa/Artajona, Nafarroa Garaia (Higher Navarre)*


Artajona por TerePedro, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Jugatxi hermitage, Jugo, Araba (Alava)*









Jugatxi by Ia_aiara, at Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Elizmendi, Gipuzkoa (Guipuscoa)*


Elizmendi. por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Forest in Urraulgoiti, Nafarroa Garaia (Higher Navarre)*


DSC_9631 por fidelmendia, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Noain Aqueduct, Elortzibar (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


Acueducto de Noain por fran_hi, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Gorliz Bay (Bizkaia)*


Bahía de Gorliz, Vizcaya por Jonay Galván, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Aitzulo tunnel, Araotz (Gipuzkoa)*


AITZULO por Juanjo Vélez de Elburgo, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Village of Uribarri-Ganboa and Aratz mountain in the background (Araba)*









Uribarri-Ganboa y Aratz by Ángel Vázquez, at Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Goronaeta, Aretxabaleta (Gipuzkoa)*


Goronaeta por Javier Beristain, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Urdiain, Sakana valley (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


Preciosa mañana por Urdiain por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Village of Durruma Kanpezu and Toloño mountains in the background (Araba)*


Durruma Kanpezu por Paulo Etxeberria, en Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

What a wonderful thread! so beautiful all the pics Metred.


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

^^

Thank you for visiting the thread, for your message and, of course, for your likes!

I'm glad you like the photos, I'll keep them coming : )


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

It's not so difficult, cause i love Euskal Herria


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Donibane-Lohizune/Saint-Jean-de-Luz (Lapurdi)*

^^


Donibane Lohizune, Plage de Centre, Saint-Jean-de-Luz por JoseluBilbo., en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Santa Ana Gate and Plaza, Durango (Bizkaia)*


Reflejos de un bonito día por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*City walls, Iruñea/Pamplona (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*









Muralla de Pamplona by Marnua, at Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Dusk at the Orhi peak, Pyrenees (Xiberoa/Soule)*


Atardece sobre el Orhi por inaxiotejerina, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*San Telmo hermitage, Zumaia (Gipuzkoa)*


Ermita San Telmo. Zumaia. por photobak, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Elizondo (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


Elizondo por Anvica, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Zeanuri, Arratia valley (Bizkaia)*


Zeanuri, esta mañana por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Summer is here, Concha beach, Donostia/San Sebastián (Gipuzkoa)*


DONOSTIA por Basque Destination, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Colorful streets, Vitoria-Gasteiz (Araba)*


00088 Gasteiz por anggarfer, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Baigorri/Baïgorry (Nafarroa Beherea/Lower Navarre)*









008 by Julien Diaz, at Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Abbadie castle, Hendaia/Hendaye (Lapurdi)*


Castillo de Abbadie/ Castle of Abbadie por zubillaga61, en Flickr


----------



## JaimeBandeira (Oct 26, 2013)

Lindas fotos de uma região que tem todo o direito de se tornar um belo país. Um grande abraço.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

^^ Most of that region has always been voluntarily part of Castille and then of Spain and will always be.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Castle of Lanos or Ocio, Alava:









Flickr, photo by Castillos del Olvido


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> ^^ Most of that region has always been voluntarily part of Castille and then of Spain and will always be.


No need to be hostile.

Always is a long time.


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Erretzü, Atharratze (Xiberoa/Soule)*


Erretzü, Argibel, pic de Sudou por abor1g, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Lekuine/Bonloc (Lapurdi)*









Bonloc by Pays Nive-Adour-Ursuia (Pays basque), at Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Metred said:


> No need to be hostile.
> 
> Always is a long time.


I see nothing hostile in my comment. The Basque people has given Spain some of its brightest individuals and I see no problem to continue the mutually beneficial peaceful coexistence. However, it is hostile to make comments hinting wishes for changes of the current internationally recognised borders; if JaimeBandeira simply wanted to comment on the beauty of the photos, he could have done so without that senseless remark... Anyway, this thread is not for politics and I hope that no one will make any more comments in the spirit of JaimeBandeira's. 

And not to be completely off-topic: The reservoir of Urkulu:









Panoramio, photo by Potoka


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Not political problems please! until today... Euskadi is a part of the kingdom of Spain, and this thread is a marvellous pics thread. Tomorrow the people will decide.


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Donibane Garazi/Saint-Jean-Pied-de-Port (Nafarroa Beherea/Lower Navarre)*

Let's continue, then.


Donibane Garazi por Alberto Galdos, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Port, old town and St. John the Baptist church, Donibane Lohizune/Saint-Jean-de-Luz (Lapurdi)*


Le port, l'église Saint Jean-Baptiste (XVIe), la maison Lohobiague Enea (XVIIe), Saint Jean de Luz, Labourd, Pays basque, Pyrénées Atlantiques, Aquitaine, France. por byb64, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Town and castle, Maule-Lextarre/Mauléon-Licharre (Xiberoa/Soule)*


Maule Gaztelua por guipucci, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Sokoa/Socoa fort by the sea, Ziburu/Ciboure (Lapurdi)*


Fort de Socoa (XVIe, XVIIe siècles), Ciboure, Labourd, Pays basque por byb64, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Chuch of Saint Julien and main plaza, Bithiriña/Beyrie-sur-Joyeuse (Nafarroa Beherea/Lower Navarre)*


Place du village et église Saint Julien de Lescar (1889), Beyrie-sur-Joyeuse, Pays de Mixe, Basse-Navarre, Pays basque por byb64, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Lakhura mountain (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


Euskal Herria oinez por Paulo Etxeberria, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Anboto mountain (Bizkaia)*


Anboto por zelaixetan, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Txindoki mountain (Gipuzkoa)*


Our little Matterhorn por Casete, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Toloño mountains (Araba)*


Palomares  por supernachete_lopez, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Stone bridge over the river Anduña, Otsagabia (Nafarroa Garraia/Higher Navarre)*


20121005-Ochagavia-008 por jabipm, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Arantzazu sanctuary, Oñati (Gipuzkoa)*


Oñate, Aranzazu por julian-oa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Artaxoa/Artajona, Nafarroa Garaia (Higher Navarre)*


El cerco de Artajona por spanishjohnny72, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bilar/Elvillar, Alavese Rioja (Araba)*









Elvillar - Bilar, provincia de Álava - Araba by fotoviajero, at Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque coast at Zumaia (Gipuzkoa)*


Zumaia 31-05-2014 por Estepi, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ustaritze (Lapurdi)*


Ustaritz por Emmanuel Dyan, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Main street and Hotel Euskadi, Ezpeleta/Espelette (Lapurdi)*


Espelette por Yohann Quintin, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Celebrating Saint Fermin's Day at Lesaka (Nafarroa Garraia/Higher Navarre)*


San Fermines-De Lesaka por eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*River Artibai at Ondarroa (Bizkaia)*









Ondarroa by Reyes del campo, at Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Port of Pasai-Donibane, Pasaia (Gipuzkoa)*


Pasai Donibane - 040724-326 por Patxi64, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ispura/Ispoure, Nafarroa Beherea (Lower Navarre)*


Ispoure por Vincent Poudampa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Baiona Ttipia (Petit Bayonne) near the river, Baiona/Bayonne (Lapurdi)*


Petit Bayonne por I-magi'N Ⓒo., en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Painted walls and Doña Otxanda Tower, Old Town, Vitoria-Gasteiz (Araba)*


Mural Canton de las Carnicerias 2 por robert hextall, en Flickr


Torre de Doña Ortxanda por eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Port Street, Old Town, Donostia/San Sebastián, Gipuzkoa*









Saint Sébastien, Portu Kalea by Patrice Koch


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Amid green fields: town of Dulantzi and Saint Blaise church (Araba)*


Primavera? Verano? por eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Downtown Bilbao, Bizkaia*


Bilbao(Basque Country) por joseba_k, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ospitalepea/L'Hôpital-Saint-Blaise (Xiberoa/Soule)*


L'Hôpital-Saint-Blaise por Vincent Poudampa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ainhoa, Lapurdi*


Euskal Herria con encanto por caminanteK, en Flickr


Ainhoa, Pays Basque por Eric Aubin - Ottawa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Hondarribia, Gipuzkoa*


Eder zaharra I por roberto tuñón, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Zaraitzu valley, Nafarroa Garaia (High Navarre)*


El recodo por Jesus_l, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Antoñana, Alavese Mountains region (Araba)*


Antoñana (Araba) por Amaia eta Gotzon, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Alluitz mountain from Arrazola, Upper Ibaizabal valley, Bizkaia*


Alluitz desde Arrazola por Jon Ander Rabadan, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Getxo, Bizkaia*


Getxo por Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Errezil, Middle Urola valley, Gipuzkoa*


Errezil por Elné, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Gares and Roman stone bridge over the river Arga, Nafarroa Garaia (Higher Navarre)*


PUENTE LA REINA por titoalfredo, en Flickr


Puente La Reina, Camino de Santiago, Navarre. por pedro lastra, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Vitoria-Gasteiz from the fields in Argomaniz (Araba)*


Niebla,nubes y claros por eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ortzaize/Ossès (Nafarroa Beherea/Lower Navarre)*


Maisons traditionnelles, Ossès, Basse-Navarre, Pays Basque por byb64 (en voyage jusqu'en août ), en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Larraun mountain from Zugarramurdi (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


La Rhune desde Zugarramurdi por Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I spent 3 days in Basque Country and absolutely fell in love with the place! One of the most beautiful corners of Europe, really breathtaking and a very interesting culture!


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*16th Century church and traditional Lapurdian architecture at Azkaine/Ascain (Lapurdi)*


Ascain / Azkaine, l'église et au fond la mairie à côté d'une maison labourdine typique (série de photos dédiées à mon ami flickérien et argentin, Pipo Gauchito) by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Mundaka under the rain (Bizkaia)*


LLueve en el puerto (Mundaka)/It rains on the port (Mundaka) by Miguel 63 OFF, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Donostia-San Sebastian at dusk, Gipuzkoa*


Donostia by maximfr, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Baiona/Bayonne at night, Lapurdi*


Une nuit à Bayonne by Atekaba, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Vitoria-Gasteiz at night, Araba*


La Plaza de la Virgen Blanca en la tarde by Daniele Biffino, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*On the top of Alluitz mountain, Bizkaia*


Durangaldea by Aitz, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bedaio, Gipuzkoa*


Irunaga baserriko gaina, Bedaioko paisaiaren fitxa by PAISAIA SL, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Over the roofs, Maule-Lextarre/Mauléon-Licharre (Xiberoa/Soule)*


Zuberoa by lurdji, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Agurain at night, Araba*


Duerme Agurain by Roberto Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*River Tximista at Etxalar, Nafarroa Garaia (Higher Navarre)*


Etxalar by JJF arquitectos, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Lighthouse at Donibane-Lohizune/Saint-Jean-de-Luz, Lapurdi*


Géométrie basque, Saint Jean de Luz, Labourd, Pays basque. by byb64, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Sunny day in Bastida/La Bastide, Nafarroa Beherea (Lower Navarre)*


2013-08-03 by Giåm, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Azua church, Burgelu. Araba*


Azúa (Alava) [Explore] 06/02/12 by Roberto Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

^^ No creo que a los navarros les guste demasiado que los cubran con los colores de la Ikurriña jeje
Geniales fotos!


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

^^

Personalmente, en respecto de Navarra, trato de solo publicar fotografías de las zonas que se auto identifican como zonas vascófonas o zonas mixtas, donde el uso de la ikurriña es muy extendido y la gente en general se identifica con ella y con el resto del País Vasco.


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

^^ Sí pero aún asi se identifican mas con su propio escudo...


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

^^

Estamos hablando de banderas. Las cadenas del escudo de la Alta y Baja Navarra están presentes también en el escudo del País Vasco. Repito, sólo publico fotografías de zonas que se autoidentifican como vascas y donde la ikurriña es reconocida popularmente como símbolo. Aquí un ejemplo de la ikurriña en un mástil en Atarrabia al lado del Ayuntamiento o como decoración en las calles del mismo pueblo o en el Ayuntamiento de Elizondo o en el de Leitza. A modo de respeto con aquellos municipios que no se identifican con el País Vasco ni con sus símbolos, no incluyo sus fotografías en este hilo (que tiene como título Basque Country), puesto que no tengo ninguna pretensión política.

Gracias por tus likes, y si deseas seguir con la discusión, te invito a hacerlo por medio de mensajes privados, ya que quisiera que este hilo se dedicara exclusivamente a fotografías.

Saludos.


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Vineyards around Samaniego, Alavese Rioja (Araba)*


SAMANIEGO by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Fishing port, Mutriku (Gipuzkoa)*


Puerto de Mutriku / Mutriku Harbour / Mutrikuko Portua by César Atanes, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Houses at Auza, Ultzama (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


Auza - Ultzama by A.M. Goñi, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Through the streets of Baiona/Bayonne (Lapurdi)*


Dans les rues de Bayonne by Léa C, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*The streets of Iruñea/Pamplona (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


Calles de Pamplona by Alvaro GL, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Uphill streets, Vitoria-Gasteiz (Araba)*


Vitoria-Gasteiz-Cuesta arriba by juantiagues, on Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Metred said:


> ^^
> 
> Estamos hablando de banderas. Las cadenas del escudo de la Alta y Baja Navarra están presentes también en el escudo del País Vasco. Repito, sólo publico fotografías de zonas que se autoidentifican como vascas y donde la ikurriña es reconocida popularmente como símbolo. Aquí un ejemplo de la ikurriña en un mástil en Atarrabia al lado del Ayuntamiento o como decoración en las calles del mismo pueblo o en el Ayuntamiento de Elizondo o en el de Leitza. A modo de respeto con aquellos municipios que no se identifican con el País Vasco ni con sus símbolos, no incluyo sus fotografías en este hilo (que tiene como título Basque Country), puesto que no tengo ninguna pretensión política.
> 
> ...


Descuida... no era ni es, mi intención desviar el hilo, simplemente me llamó la atención. Me encantan las fotos pq me encanta el paisaje, estoy a poco de conocer la cultura y vivirlo en persona. Aún así creo q esos nacionalismos y banderismo no ayudan mucho pero es una apreciación personal... soy andaluz y me la suda un poco esto de los independentismos. Sigue con tantas fotos magníficas.


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Getaria, main street (Gipuzkoa)*


Getaria by .Robert., on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Green fields of Artziniega (Araba)*


Artziniega by eitb.eus, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Urigoiti and Itxina mountain in the background (Bizkaia)*


5DMKII_20121206-406 by Txabi Nete, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Colours of autumn at Aribe, in the Aezkoa valley (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


Aribe - Aezkoa by A.M. Goñi, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ondarroa and River Artibai (Bizkaia)*


Ondarroa, Euskadi by thierry llansades, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Senpere/Saint-Pée-sur-Nivelle (Lapurdi)*


Vue sur Saint-Pée by Lomyre, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Eugi, in the Esteribar valley (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


Embalse de Eugi (Navarra) by --Charly--, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Autumn has arrived at Murua (Araba)*


Otoño en Murua II by kamandula, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Alegia's Old Bridge over the Oria river, Alegia (Gipuzkoa)*


David Bowie`s Bridge by Ashisito, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Lekeitio (Bizkaia)*


Frozen time ( Lekeitio) by Luis DLF, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*River Errobi/Nive and Baiona/Bayonne (Lapurdi)*


Les maisons à colombage du front de Nive à Bayonne by caminanteK, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*The Old Port, Donostia/San Sebastián (Gipuzkoa)*


el puerto by paconline ON/OFF, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*River Bidasoa at Doneztebe (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


DONEZTEBE by eitb.eus, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Kontrasta (Araba)*


Kontrasta - Alava by Trikitras, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Atxondo (Bizkaia)*


Little Switzerland by Ignacio Lizarraga, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*River Urumea, Donostia/San Sebastián (Gipuzkoa)*


Olas de Otoño by Marianto2013, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Hendaia/Hendaye and Larraun mountain in the background (Lapurdi)*


La Digue - Hendaia Plage - La Rhune - Côte Basques - Lapurdi by TIAREE64, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Night lights at Barakaldo, as seen from Erandio (Bizkaia)*


Teilatu gainetatik zure bila nabil by Arrano, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Orbaizeta, Aezkoa valley (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


Orbaizeta_MG_0345 by JClaredo, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Aretxabaleta (Gipuzkoa)*


Something to look at by Ignacio Lizarraga, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Souletin landscape and the Pyrenees, Oxkixe/Osquich (Xiberoa/Soule)*


Campagne souletine et montagnes des Pyrénées, près du col d'Osquich, Pays basque. by byb64, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bidaxune/Bidache (Nafarroa Beherea/Lower Navarre)*


Bidache by Vincent Poudampa, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Erribera market and San Anton church and bridge, Bilbao (Bizkaia)*


Bilbaineando by Javi Diez Porras, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Goiuri waterfall, Goiuri-Ondona (Araba)*


Udazkenako agertokia by DavidCidrePhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Beech tree forest, Urbasa (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


Urbasa by Obikani, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Sunset at Urdaibai and Izaro island (Bizkaia)*


Atardecer #urdaibai by Aitzol Cortijo, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Txindoki mountain (Gipuzkoa)*


Txindoki by basajauntxo, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Otsogorrigaña mountain, Basque Pyrenees (Xiberoa/Soule)*


Otsogorrigaña II by dieguitopow, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*River Errobi/Nive at Donibane-Garazi/Saint-Jean-Pied-de-Port (Nafarroa Beherea/Lower Navarre)*


Saint-Jean Pied de Port bord de Nive 01 ©CDT64 by Tourisme 64, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Zeanuri, in the Arratia valley (Bizkaia)*


Zeanuri y el macizo del Gorbea by eitb.eus, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Icicles in Aurizberri, Erro valley (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


ELURRA by eitb.eus, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*River Nerbioi/Nervión at Arrigorriaga (Bizkaia)*


Arrigorriaga(Bizkaia) by eitb.eus, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ziordia, in the Sakana valley (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


Nubes por Sakana by eitb.eus, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Txingudi Bay, Hendaia in the background (Lapurdi)*


Txingudi by xomorrito, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Hondarribia and the river Bidasoa (Gipuzkoa)*


Puerto de Hondarribia by JJF arquitectos, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Birgaragoien, in the Berron-Musitu valley, Alavese mountains (Araba)*


Día otoñal by eitb.eus, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*River Ühaitza at Maule-Lextarre/Mauléon-Licharre (Xiberoa/Soule)*


Mauléon-Licharre by sybarite48, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*River Mañaria and Saint Anne Church, Durango (Bizkaia)*


Durango at night, second part by PiTiS ¬~, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Baiona/Bayonne, capital city of Lapurdi (Lapurdi)*


BAYONNE Façade Hotel des Basques + Flèche Cathédrale by Ma Cote Basque, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bridge of the Roncal, Esa/Yesa (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


Esa / Yesa - Erronkariarren zubia by A.M. Goñi, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Beech forest in Otxandio (Bizkaia)*


Otxandio 1 by Roberto AI, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Donibane-Lohizune/Saint-Jean-de-Luz (Lapurdi)*


Ikurrina © Communauté de Commune by Terre et Côte Basques, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Sunset at Lekeitio (Bizkaia)*


Bakezaleak gara by Arrano, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Local festivities at Iruñea/Pamplona (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


Estafeta karrikan Muthikori dantzatzen by dslegi, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Aldude valley (Nafarroa Beherea/Lower Navarre)*


Aldudes- 370m by Folko Seinsch, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Up in the mountains (Bizkaia)*


Arratsaldean by Paulo Etxeberria, on Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful land. Great photos *Metred* kay:










http://o-france.ru/pirenei-i-strana-baskov.html


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

^^

Lovely picture, but I'm afraid that is not the Basque Country. It is Aínsa, also located in the Pyrenees, but in Aragon, not the Basque Country. The architecture is noticeably different.

Anyway, thanks for the message (and the likes!).


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Stone bridge over the River Eska (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


PUENTE BURGUI.navarra by joaquinportela, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Mundaka (Bizkaia)*

_Located in the river Oka estuary and amidst the Urdaibai region, Mundaka is known for its magnificent sea waves, that attact surfers from all over the world._


Mundaka, Basque Country by Iker Merodio | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Abadia/Abbadie castle, Hendaia/Hendaye (Lapurdi)*

_Built in the 19th century by Antoine d'Abbadie d'Arrast, a Dublin-born Basque astronomer, explorer and promoter of the Basque culture, it is today owned by the Academy of Sciences and serves as an observatory._


Hendaye » Château d'Abbadie, 2008 by bergeje, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Eltziego/Elciego (Araba)*

_In the heart of the Alavese Rioja and next to the Ebro river, Eltziego is located amidst a warm valley full with vineyards. Here the Saint Andrew's Church and the Toloño mountains in the background._


Elciego (Alava/Pays Basque) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Old town of Pasaia (Gipuzkoa)*

_A small fishing village turned into the second greatest port of the western Basque Country. The old town keeps the essence of the old days. A good example of coastal Gipuzkoan architecture in front of the Oiartzun estuary._


_PTX4602 by F.X.TESTU, on Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Aerial view of Guetaria, Guipúzcoa:









Source


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bizkarreta-Gerendiain, Erroibar valley (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


Viscarret - Camino de Santiago by Rufino Lasaosa, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*From the stone bridge to the colorful house, Baigorri/Baïgorry (Nafarroa Beherea/Lower Navarre)*


Baigorry by franck.barre, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ships in Santurtzi, Getxo in the background (Bizkaia)*


Barcos Puerto Santurtzi 1 by Fernando Insausti, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Betoño (Araba)*


De peor a Mejor de Lluvia a Sol by eitb.eus, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bridges over the river Oiartzun on a sunny day, Errenteria (Gipuzkoa)*


Errenteria by dr_grijander, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Virgen Blanza Plaza, Vitoria-Gasteiz (Araba)*


plaza de la virgen blanca by maritxu_nora_zoaz, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Metauten in spring (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


Metauten by raullopezch, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Doña Casilda Park and Iberdrola Tower, Abandoibarra, Bilbao (Bizkaia)*


domingueando I by Juan Ig. Llana, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Zurriola bridge over the river Urumea and Victoria Eugenia Theater in the background, Donostia/San Sebastián (Gipuzkoa)*


Es primavera en San Sebastian by MSECO, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Walking through Baiona Ttipia, Baiona/Bayonne (Lapurdi)*


Bayonne street by Natman eclectic, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Elantxobe, a traditional Biscayan fishing village (Bizkaia)*


Elantxobe by juanjofotos, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Artziniega, in the Alavese northern valleys (Araba)*


Artziniega by Juan Ig. Llana, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Fishing in Mutriku (Gipuzkoa)*


Untitled by @yojosemere, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Santa-Grazi/Ste-Engrâce, amidst the Irati forest (Xiberoa/Soule)*


Ste-Engrâce - Foret d'iraty by Francolupo, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Graveyard and the Elizabelar palace, Iholdi/Iholdy (Nafarroa Beherea/Lower-Navarre)*


Iholdy / Iholdi: le manoir Elizabelar date de 1680, qui se distingue par la présence d'échauguettes cylindriques aux quatre coins de la toiture, semblables à celles des palacios espagnols by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque rivers: river Kadagua (Bizkaia)*


Hoy por por Enkarterri. by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque mountains: Ezkaurre, Pyrenees (2.050m) (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


Peña Ezkaurre by Ricardo Sanz Lezcano, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque beaches: Zenitz/Cénitz beach, Donibane-Lohizune/Saint-Jean-de-Luz (Lapurdi)*


San Juan de Luz - Playa de Cénitz by Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque forests: Otzarreta forest, Zeanuri (Bizkaia)*


Otzarreta by Mikel Aguirre, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque castles: Fort of Maule, Maule-Lextarre/Mauléon-Licharre (Xiberoa/Soule)*


Chateau Fort - Le pas de tir by doOk / Cédric M. T., en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque cities: Vitoria-Gasteiz (Araba)*


Salburúa by Jose Cantorna, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque villages: Amaiur (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


IMG_0781 by garrett.fran, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque places: University of Oñati, Oñati (Gipuzkoa)*


Mucha lluvia by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque rivers: river Altube, Orozko (Bizkaia)*


Orozko rio Altube 2 by robert hextall, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque mountains: Arlas, Pyrenees (2.044m) (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


DSC_3033 by fidelmendia, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque beaches: Lafiténia beach, Donibane-Lohizune/Saint-Jean-de-Luz (Lapurdi)*


San Juan de Luz - Playa de Lafiténia by Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque forests: Gorbeia natural park (Araba)*


Earth Teach Me... by dujarandille, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque castles: Ürrüti Palace, Altzürükü (Xiberoa/Soule)*


Chateau Ruthie-1 by Gerard, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque cities: Iruñea-Pamplona (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


luces de amanecer by iñaki de luis, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque villages: Elizondo (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


384 by argazkiakbaiesan, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque places: Ysios winery, Guardia/Laguardia (Araba)*


Bodegas Ysios, Laguardia, Álava by jmhdezhdez by José Miguel Hernández Hernández - www.jmhdezhdez.com, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque rivers: river Nerbioi/Nervión, Luiaondo (Araba)*


EL RETO. Anocheciendo en el puente de Otazu by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque mountains: Orhi, Pyrenees (2.017m) (Xiberoa/Soule)*


Atardece sobre el Orhi by Iñaki Tejerina Guruziaga, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque beaches: Uhabia beach, Bidarte/Bidart (Lapurdi)*


Plage d'Uhabia by Giovanna195, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque forests: Urkiola Natural Park (Bizkaia)*


Leaving Lothlórien by Iñaki, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque places: Ajuria Enea, the official residence of the Basque president, Vitoria-Gasteiz (Araba)*


Vitoria-Gasteiz-Ajuria-Enea by juantiagues, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque rivers: river Butroe, Plentzia (Bizkaia)*


Plentzia by Dan, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque mountains: Otsogorrigaña, Pyrenees (1922m) (Xiberoa/Soule)*


Otsogorrigaña II by dieguitopow, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque beaches: Saturraran beach (Gipuzkoa)*


Saturraran Beach I by Oskar, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque nature: Oma forest, Kortezubi (Bizkaia)*


Bosque de Oma by Guillén Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque castles: Lakarra palace, Lakarra/Lacarre (Nafarroa Beherea/Lower Navarre)*


Chateau de Lacarre (camino Iholdy-Sant pied de port) by Igor Lekuona, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque cities: Irun (Gipuzkoa)*


Vista de Irún desde Hendaia by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque villages: Zirauki (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


Zirauki - Lizarraldea by A.M. Goñi, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque places: Santa Katalina hermitage, Mundaka (Bizkaia)*


Ermita de Santa Katalina (Mundaka) by isiltasuna, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque rivers: river Gobela, Getxo (Bizkaia)*


Río Gobela 1 by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque mountains: Sardekagaina, Pyrenees (1893m) (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


Lutoa (Uztárroz) by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque beaches: Santixo beach, Zumaia (Gipuzkoa)*


IGANDE BIKAINA by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque landscapes: San Adrian hermitage in Urbasa (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


Ermita de San Adrian ( Urbasa ) by Amadeo Urdiain, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basque castles: Citadelle of Donibane Garazi/Saint-Jean-Pied-de-Port*


Saint Jean Pied de Port by Guy FIGIEL, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Sanfermines, Iruñea/Pamplona (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


CHUPINAZO by CARLOS ARANA, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*View of Portugalete and 16th-Century Andra Mari church (Bizkaia)*


Portugalete by Aventuphoto, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Early morning in Orio (Gipuzkoa)*


Orio-p by Juan I. Lejarza, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Murgia (Araba)*


Murgia - (3) by Rubén Hoya, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Urdaibai Biosphere Reserve, River Oka estuary (Bizkaia)*


aerea - urdaibai by IÑAKI ROMAN, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Zazpigaina, Pyrenees (1768m) (Xiberoa/Soule)*


Belhaoudi by Xabi Ezpeleta, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Stone bridge over the river Arga in Zubiri (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


ZUBIRI. PUENTE DE LA RABIA by Ramon Bacas, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Old mill by the river Biduze, Donapaleu/Saint-Palais (Nafarroa Beherea/Lower Navarre)*


Ancien moulin sur la Bidouze, Saint-Palais, Basse-Navarre, Pays basque by Bernard Blanc, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ajangiz under the snow (Bizkaia)*


Ajangiz by Floritopictures, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Main street and San Salbador church, Getaria (Gipuzkoa)*


Getaria, Euskadi by thierry llansades, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Town hall and fronton, Getaria/Guéthary (Lapurdi)*


Mairie et Fronton © Office de Tourisme de Guéthary by Terre et Côte Basques, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Stone bridge over the river Arga in Gares (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


Puente Románico sobre el Arga, Puente la Reina by Dan, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Areatza (Bizkaia)*


ARRATIA EGURALDIA by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Uxue (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


Ujué. Navarra by José María Romera, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Overview of Maule-Lextarre/Mauléon-Licharre (Xiberoa/Soule)*


Ikuspegia by Sergi Suhigarai, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Izaba and the Pyrennean forest (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


Isaba, Navarra by Pablo Estrada, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Through the streets of Guardia/Laguardia (Araba/Álava)*


Laguardia (Álava) by David Muñoz Puga, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Stone bridge over the river Urdazuri, Azkaine/Ascain (Lapurdi)*


ascain-003 by jacqueline vilmant, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Early morning in Laukiz (Bizkaia)*


P3300825.jpg by Joseba Palacios Sáez, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*River Urumea by Martutene, Donostia (Gipuzkoa)*


Días Contados by Lanpernas Dospuntozero, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Sunny day in Ezkaroze (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


EZKAROZE/EZCÁROZ by Carlos Octavio Uranga, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Winter mists in Atxondo (Bizkaia)*


ATXONDO by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Anboto seen from Elgeta (Gipuzkoa)*


lectura con vistas by adrizufe, en Flickr


----------



## anhlq (Mar 12, 2016)

Is this place near Barcelona?


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

^^

Not really, the Basque Country is in the northern coast, while Barcelona is in the northeastern Mediterranean coast. About 5-6 hours by car more or less.


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Lekeitio and its port (Bizkaia)*


A Lekeitio Snapshot by David Catasús, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*General view of Baigorri (Lower Navarre/Nafarroa Beherea)*


SAINT ETIENNE DE BAIGORRY DANS LE PAYS BASQUE by Cédric MEURENS, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Stone bridge over the river Ühaitza, Ligi (Xiberoa/Soule)*


Lamiñen zübüa, Ligin by Soule Xiberoa, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Gaztelugatxeko Doniene (Bizkaia)*


Gaztelugatxe by Miguel Tejeda, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Green fields near Burgelu (Araba)*


Nuboso by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Baiona/Bayonne (Lapurdi)*


Bayonne by thierry llansades, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Olabeaga and the San Mames stadium, Bilbao (Bizkaia)*


Bilbao San Mames by thierry llansades, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Javier Castle in Xabier/Javier (Higher Navarre/Nafarroa Garaia)*


Castillo de Javier (Navarra) by César73, en Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

Salinas de Añana, Alava


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

Salto del Nervion, Alava


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

Foz de Arbayun, Navarra


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

Torre de los Mendoza, Mendoza, Alava


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

Mendoza, Alava


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

Torre Palacio de los Varona, Villanañe, Alava


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

Plentzia, Vizcaya


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

Bakio, Vizcaya


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

Bermeo, Vizcaya


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

Guevara, Alava


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

Marañon, Navarra


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

Mundaka, Vizcaya


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

Vitoria-Gasteiz, Alava


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Elantxobe (Bizkaia)*


Elantxobe by Juanjo Sales, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Typical Lapurdian view at Kanbo (Lapurdi)*


Kanbo by Thomas Schmitz, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*The wall of the citadel, Donibane-Garazi/Saint-Jean-Pied-de-Port (Nafarroa Beherea/Lower Navarre)*


Saint Jean Pied de Port by thierry llansades, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Sunbilla (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


SUNBILLA by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Anboto mountain from Zaldibar (Bizkaia)*


Zaldibar by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Santa Katalina, Tresponde (Araba)*


Santa Katalina by kixmi71, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Errezil, in the Urola Valley (Gipuzkoa)*


Errezil by Elné, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*San Mikel Church by the river Arangorena, Urdiñarbe (Xiberoa/Soule)*


ORDIARP by Pierre Martin, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ziburu/Ciboure (Lapurdi)*


Pays Basque by FRANCOIS VEQUAUD, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Medieval streets in Otxandio (Bizkaia)*


Otxandio by Pili Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Garralda (Nafarroa Garaia/Higher Navarre)*


NEVADA COPIOSA EN EL PIRINEO I by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Castro Urdiales:*

Castro Urdiales in the Basque country of Cantabria by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

^^

Cool picture but Castro Urdiales isn't part of the Basque Country.


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Lanestosa, Bizkaia*


pbh 4932 (min) by Txeng Meng, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Uribarri Arana from the air, Araba*


ULLIBARRI Arana 0009 by AFA Hirigintza / DFA Urbanismo, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Barinaga, Bizkaia*


Barinaga (Markina) by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Afternoon in Zegama, Gipuzkoa*


Zegama by Miguel Cortés, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Donibane-Garazi, Nafarroa Beherea (Lower Navarre)*


Saint Jean Pied De Port by elisabetta ermini, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Stone bridge over river Bidasoa. Sunbilla, Nafarroa Garaia (Higher Navarre)*


SUNBILLA by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Santa Grazi, Xiberoa (Soule)*


Santa Grazi, Haute Soule, Pays basque by Bernard Blanc, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Ziburu alongside the river Urdazuri, Lapurdi*


Iparraldeko koloreak by Arrano, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Winter view of Burgi, in the Roncalese valley, Nafarroa Garaia (Higher Navarre)*


C- Sol de invierno. Burgui by Nati Peña G., en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Beluntza village, Urkabustaiz (Araba)*


BELUNTZA DJI_0233 QUINTAS by AFA Hirigintza / DFA Urbanismo, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Bilbao:

Metallic façades of Bilbao&#x27;s Guggenheim (1997, Frank Gehry) by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Untzillatx *(Bizkaia)


Untzillatx des de Sagasta by Bernat Montia, en Flickr


----------

